# Naruto 646 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Sep 4, 2013)

Predict Away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Jad (Sep 4, 2013)

Ummm..........more Bijuudama?


----------



## rac585 (Sep 4, 2013)

senjutsu bijuudama. :33

then.. he'll add wind to it.

also it doesn't seem likely but i hope obito manages to get off the moon eye plan at least for a couple chapters.


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2013)

Senjutsu bijuudama,and i expect him to get the Yin part of Minato at some point during the coming chapters.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 4, 2013)

I predict Sasuke sitting in a corner and crying.

Ok, now the necessary prediction is out of the way here's how I think this will play out in the coming chapters: we'll see Naruto and Minato shoot the Senjutsu bijuudama, but it'll be matched by a Juubi bijuudama and the two moves will destroy each other without doing either side any significant damage. Before they can do anything else Obito will fully enact Eternal Tsukiyomi and everyone but Madara, Hashirama and possibly Sasuke will be caught in it.

Add a few chapters where Naruto and Co. are stuck in Eternal Tsukiyomi in happily drugged mode while Madara and Hashirama fight on until Naruto overcomes the false bliss and manages to reach out to Minato within Eternal Tsukiyomi. They manage to break Naruto free from the jutsu by Minato giving Naruto Kurama's Yin half.

Naruto kicks Obito's ass and ends Eternal Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Rosi (Sep 4, 2013)

I want ET to be shown.

Obito getting disappointed with it is the best possible route his character could take.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 4, 2013)

people keep calling it ET and i think edo tensei. 

i thought it was infinite tsukiyomi, not eternal. 

but yeah if the plan doesn't ever go off, it'll feel like a huge waste.

not unlike seeing the 5 kage vs madara fight off-paneled.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 4, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I predict Sasuke sitting in a corner and crying.
> 
> Ok, now the necessary prediction is out of the way here's how I think this will play out in the coming chapters: we'll see Naruto and Minato shoot the Senjutsu bijuudama, but it'll be matched by a Juubi bijuudama and the two moves will destroy each other without doing either side any significant damage. Before they can do anything else Obito will fully enact Eternal Tsukiyomi and everyone but Madara, Hashirama and possibly Sasuke will be caught in it.
> 
> ...



Too much content for one chapter, so with current Kishi it sounds perfectly legit


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2013)

Obito slowly evolves. 

Naruto and Minato attack him. 

The Alliance cheers and maybe attacks (it's inevitable they will try something soon).

One page where Madara tells Hashirama to shut up and listen because he needs him. Hashirama considers it.

Sasuke acts annoyed.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 4, 2013)

Theos said:


> Too much content for one chapter, so with current Kishi it sounds perfectly legit



Note that I said coming chapter*s*. I used the plural for a reason


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 4, 2013)

*Chapter 646 Prediction*:   The Infinite Tsukiyomi

The Bijuudama is ineffective and Obito begins the first stages of the Infinite Tsukiyomi, but Madara is angry, because it was him to do it.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 4, 2013)

Naruto and minato continue to dominate the battlefield prompting obito to get serious to stop there father-son senjutsu bijuudama. The MEP continues to advance as the juubi does...something.

Madara gets serious and jumps to using his trump and hashirama gets wind on it. 

Some other shit will also happen like fodder commentary and such.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 4, 2013)

Obito reveals that he let Juubi out for a second to let it evolve again. Madara is pissed since he wasn't expecting Obito to be go into final form yet. Madara explains that Obito needs to have the Juubi in final form before he can initiate Mugen Tsukuyomi.

Madara teams up with Hashirama in an act of desperation. Madara and Hashirama do a combo attack on the evolving Juubi, Minato and Naruto attack at the same time. 

As the dust settles Obito is back in his human form, evolved again. As Obito sends both Hashirama and Madara flying back with insane force, Minato and Kurama realize that even Naruto's current Bijuu Sage Mode isn't going to enough against this new Obito.

Minato calls Naruto by his side and makes a bunch of seals. He says farewell to Naruto and initiates the fuinjutsu, _Hakke no Fuin Shiki!!_ Naruto absorbs Yin Kurama. Minato's body crumbles away as he entrust the future to Naruto. Naruto opens his eyes in tears, his shroud starts to take a new form...

Chapter end


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 4, 2013)

I think that Madara will do something to stop Obito or at least to delay the Mugen Tsukuyomi because I'm not sure that Madara really wants Obito himself to start the plan.
I suppose that it's time for his trump card.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 4, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> I think that Madara will do something to stop Obito or at least to delay the Mugen Tsukuyomi because I'm not sure that Madara really wants Obito himself to start the plan.
> I suppose that it's time for his trump card.



I agree with you Madara will do something , naruto's bijuudama will fail somehow and after that juubi evolves to his 3 transformation

People will be dissapointed there is no Infinite tsukuyomi that will work to have that arc 

That is why kishi made ROAD TO NINJA


----------



## titantron91 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Chapter Title: Assistance*

People in *bold*
Thoughts in _italic_

*Naruto*: The Juubi came out of Obito!
*Minato*: No... it's just an avatar. The Juubi is still inside Obito.
*Juubi*: ROOOOOAAAAAAR!!!!
*Obito*: Get yourselves ready for the true world of peace...

Obito jumps onto the head of the Juubi and forms handseals and the Juubi follows slowly

*Tobirama*: This Mugen Tsukuyomi... that kid Orochimaru told us about this... it's a world-wide genjutsu that will put every human being into a dream-like state.
*Naruto*: What should we do? How does genjutsu work anyway? This Tsukuyomi, Itachi Uchiha uses this, right Sasuke? Sasuke??

Sasuke is staring maliciously at Naruto... with his eyes reminiscing his own back in the Kage summit.

*Juugo*: Sasuke, are you okay?
*Sasuke*: Tsukuyomi... the sensation within the genjutsu is as if days have past but in real life it's just moments... Kakashi knew the hell Tsukuyomi was... he was no match...

*Tobirama*: These Uchiha and their genjutsu... always a pain in the ass. The Senju clan had a hard time finding  way around this tactic. My rival Izuna, the prime genjutsu user of the Uchiha back then, used this deadly jutsu in our multiple encounters but his continuous use of Mangekyou lead him to blindness that led him to his fall in the battlefield.
*Minato*: If this jutsu is deadly as you say and you fought him multiple times, then why how did you survive the previous encounters?
*Tobirama*: It pains me to admit it but I never fought Izuna alone. I team up with my brother for assistance to snap each other out in case anyone of us gets caught in genjutsu.

*Naruto*: So we only need to snap each other out of it right? That's pretty easy, since we are all strong in this team...
*Sasuke*: Heh Naruto... you underestimate an Uchiha jutsu all because you have your different chakras now huh... you know nothing of the Uchiha...
*Tobirama*: Hmmm seems that struck a chord in you. But the Uchiha kid is right, the Tsukuyomi is not that simple to dispel... to be honest...  won't even notice that it already connected. Though as I remember, Tsukuyomi needed eye contact to cast...

*Madara*: _Hmmm Tsukuyomi... my brother's Mangekyou technique. Looks like I will be seeing it again_.
*Hashirama*: Madara... this Izuna's genjutsu... how did that man get his hands on that?
*Madara*: Will you please not mention my brother's name, Senju? Hashirama, you're the only person who snapped out of Tsukuyomi through sheer will combined with your sage powers, I have to give you that. But things will be different now... Tsukuyomi!

Hashirama is trapped inside Tsukuyomi world... Madara soon follows

*Hashirama*: Can't move... have to snap out... Senpou: Genjutsu... Kai... what? Nothing happened?
*Madara*: Oh it doesn't work like that anymore, my old rival. With this Tsukuyomi, I used my other eye's Rinnegan power to further increase its power, to the point that your body in the real world mimics the sensation you're experiencing inside Tsukuyomi... just like when this sword impales your gut.

In the real world... Hashirama stands stunned with blood gushing out his abdomen and back.

*Madara:* Before we proceed... I have to get something from you... your Sage Mode!!!

*Naruto*: So you're trying to say that if that Mugen Tsukuyomi connects, it will all be over...
*Tobirama*: Looks like it... with the Juubi and the Rinnegan... who knows how powerful his version of Tsukuyomi will be
*Minato*: Well there's a reason why it's called "Mugen" (infinite)
*Obito*: You fools, there's nothing you can do about this... once this Juubi avatar completes the ritual, everything changes! 
*Naruto*: Not if we destroy that Juubi avatar first! Dad, assistance!
*Minato*: I know!

Minato and Naruto goes BM. They both charge up their Bijuudama then Naruto injects Sage Chakra into it.

*Tobirama*: Get ready!

Tobirama teleports them just above the Juubi and Obito

*Minato and Naruto*: Senpou: Hiraisenshin Bijudama! (Sage Art: Flying Thunder Sage God Tailed Beast Ball)

Orochimaru and Co are trailing the 5 Kage. They see the huge explosion of light from afar.

*A*: What was that? So powerful...
*Tsunade*: I hope they're doing fine... 
*Mei*: Can't we get any faster? Kazekage! Tsuchikage!
*Onoki*: This is all we have now... I've lightened the sand carrying us and our own masses to their limits already.
*Gaara*: We will arrive no matter what, Mizukage, keep patient.

*Karin*: This chakra... it's the NineTails and an energy similar to Juugo's
*Orochimaru*: That's natural energy... _seems like Naruto has already mastered Jiraiya's Sage Mode and the power of the Bijuu. My teammate should be proud of his student..._
*Suigetsu*: I wonder how Sasuke and Juugo is doing...
*Orochimaru*: Me too. Sasuke's involvement and actions in this war are more entertaining than the war itself. 

Back in the battlefield...

*Juugo*: Sasuke... what should we do...
*Sasuke*: Juugo... as of now we will only be hindrances... let the oppressors take the stage for now
*Juugo*: Oppressors? Sasuke What are you talking about? What's happening?

The explosion is shrinking

*Madara*: Oh that's a strong one... I'm very impressed... so this is the power of the 9Tails if combined with Sage Mode
*Naruto*: It's being absorbed
*Minato*: Look at that... it's Madara flying
*Tobirama*: What is that on his face? SAGE MODE?! Brother!!!

Hashirama is shown woodshackled on a tree, bleeding, and still unconscious due to Rinne Tsukuyomi (Madara's name for the technique he used)

Madara is shown with Hashirama's Sage Mode. His hair formed horns that resembled Rikudo Sennin's hair and his skin is glowing blue and he now possesses two blue wings. His gunbai now resebles a chakra tengu fan.

*Madara*: I see you you saved the last dance for me. Let's begin!

Sasuke chuckles...

*Juugo*: You're right Sasuke, we should stay away from the battle... let's round up the people!
*Sasuke*: Juugo... I said I'll be the one to change this world, and not Naruto, right? But right now, Dead-Last over there has access to more power than I do... with the help of some "friends"
*Juugo*: What do you mean? Sasuke?

Sasuke looks at Juugo with a deadpan but obviously malicious face. Sasuke grabs Juugo's wrist.

*Sasuke*: You wouldn't mind me having some of your power right, my loyal friend Jugo? Evil Absorption Technique!

Sasuke starts absorbing Juugo's flesh and chakra.

*Juugo*: I'm shrinking, Sasuke what are you doing?_ This is the Sasuke's Curse Seal power i reactivated back in  Konoha, he's using my absorption power and using it against me... _
*Sasuke*: Don't worry, I won't kill you. I'll just be asking for some "assistance"...

Last panel shows Sasuke with half of his face exhibiting Juugo's Sage Energy Transformation

--END--


----------



## calimike (Sep 4, 2013)

KSM get yin from Minato 

WSJ #42 get early spoiler on Saturday and #43 will out next Saturday, according to raw provider


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 4, 2013)

calimike said:


> WSJ #42 get early spoiler on Saturday and #43 will out next Saturday, according to raw provider



Hhhhoooolyshittt


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 4, 2013)

calimike said:


> KSM get yin from Minato
> 
> WSJ #42 get early spoiler on Saturday and #43 will out next Saturday, according to raw provider



So the next two chapters will be early?

Or just the spoilers?


----------



## Sifus (Sep 4, 2013)

Sasuke fans in Japan need to protest.


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2013)

calimike said:


> KSM get yin from Minato
> 
> WSJ #42 get early spoiler on Saturday and #43 will out next Saturday, according to raw provider



what does it mean?
getting spoilers early next week and the next after as well?


----------



## rac585 (Sep 4, 2013)

early spoilers are always fun. i missed the 30 page predictions threads.


----------



## Jad (Sep 4, 2013)

vered said:


> what does it mean?
> getting spoilers early next week and the next after as well?



What I understood from the One Piece thread (Marcelle B), was that the next two issues in Japan come out on Saturday I believe rather than the usual Monday.

*Edit:* Here it is.


Marcelle.B said:


> Next 2 weeks we will have Jump chapters on Tuesday becouse next 2 Weekly Shonen Jump issues will be on sale on Saturday instead of Monday.
> 
> For One Piece, chapter 721 it?s confirmed for next Tuesday.



So we should get a chapter, well, a day earlier according to Marcelle. B

But, I don't know if Marcelle B. is using their _time zone_, but I think we should get a Chapter two days earlier then our usual times for 2 weeks straight. But interpret Marcelle post however you want.


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2013)

Jad said:


> What I understood from the One Piece thread (Marcelle B), was that the next two issues in Japan come out on Saturday I believe rather than the usual Monday.
> 
> *Edit:* Here it is.
> 
> ...



that means this Monday perhaps?


----------



## Jad (Sep 4, 2013)

vered said:


> that means this Monday perhaps?



Well, I don't want to be the person to say when exactly. But rest assured, at MINIMUM, we get a chapter a day earlier then usual (so whenever you get the chapter your time, minus 24 hours). I wouldn't be surprised if we got it even earlier then a day though.

I don't know what day you get your chapters usually because of time zone, that's why I said 24 hours earlier then your usual time (at minimum).


----------



## ch1p (Sep 4, 2013)

I predict smugness fro me.

I also predict Sasuke is going to disappoint me as much as he did in the Hospital Rooftop.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 4, 2013)

More Naruto wank !

Madara uses his trump card !

New feats !


----------



## Garcher (Sep 4, 2013)

Itachi's dead corpse solos the war in one panel


----------



## Shakar (Sep 4, 2013)

More Naruto wank!

More repeated flashbacks!

More useless dialogue!

More forced humour!

Something about Madara and/or MEP. Maybe.


----------



## Abz (Sep 4, 2013)

I think we're in for another round of Kaiju Combat


----------



## Sifus (Sep 4, 2013)

Kishi.....please don't do this to Sasuke.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 4, 2013)

Infinite Tsukiyomi is casted and everyone falls in the genjutsu and dies. The end.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 4, 2013)

Madara screws obito over


----------



## Xeros (Sep 4, 2013)

orochimaru arrives


----------



## rac585 (Sep 4, 2013)

Abz said:


> I think we're in for another round of Kaiju Combat



hope not. i'd rather see some story progression than more trading of blows.


----------



## Rai (Sep 4, 2013)

BM Minato solos.


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Sep 4, 2013)

The Juubi takes control, it's still pissed at Naruto, changes into it's fifth form and attacks. Obito gets maimed probably, Madara uses his trump card.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 5, 2013)

Hopefully we will see juubi stage 3 now. I want to see more minato's feats and from Naruto as well. 
It will be great if Minato used his long-named jutsu!


----------



## calimike (Sep 5, 2013)

More from Heiji at MH



> #42 will be out 14/09 (Saturday) and #43 21/09 (Saturday). So perhaps ToCs will be out Tuesday 10 and Tuesday 17


----------



## Setas1999 (Sep 5, 2013)

Infinite Kamui GG


----------



## Shattering (Sep 5, 2013)

- Madara does something unexpected.
- Naruto's bijuu dama damages the Juubi but don't stop him.
- Sasuke being pathetic again.


----------



## Panther (Sep 5, 2013)

I predict more glorious Naruto wank. Some impressive BSM feats and Minato finally giving Naruto Yin Kurama


----------



## NW (Sep 5, 2013)

Madara: "Die, Obito!"

Obito: "FUUUUU-"

*smoke clears*

Naruto: "!!"

Madara: "I used my trump card... So that means... Obito... must be..."

Obito: "[sp][/sp]"

Madara: "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK"

*Obito kills Madara and casts Mugen Tsukuyomi*

*he kills Naruto and some of the alliance who still try to oppose him, and then he kills the Hokages, then the gokage arrive and he kills them and Oro too*

*Kakashi teleports out of kamuiland*

Kakashi: "What'd I miss?"

Obito: ""

THE END

[sp][/sp]


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Sep 5, 2013)

*I guess we'll see who was right next chapter*

[sp=Tag over-sized images][/sp]

Time to find out who's the child.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 5, 2013)

Kakashi comes back to help land a blow
Gokage, Hiruzen, and Orochimaru arrive
Madara (finally) reveals his trump card

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Njaa (Sep 5, 2013)

A race to try and stop MeP from starting. Maybe Madara's trump card will finally show up.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 5, 2013)

incoming mindfuck now that Moon's Eye Plan is in effect.  We are going to see things that are not happening throughout the next chapter (just like when Itachi ripped out Sasuke's eyes)


----------



## Abz (Sep 5, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> incoming mindfuck now that Moon's Eye Plan is in effect.  We are going to see things that are not happening throughout the next chapter (just like when Itachi ripped out Sasuke's eyes)



it's not in effect _'right'_ now...but yeah I expect some half-arsed attempted to get it started -'and it looks to have'- kinda feeling only to be cut short. who or what will cause it....i dunno

but I'm expecting that bijuu-dama to go off in juubi's direction...and we'll see what the damage is....


----------



## ch1p (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not going to predict Kakashi is gonna appear. Perhaps that way, he will.


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 5, 2013)

I predict more salt.

And Obito attempts Mugen Tsukuyomi, but it doesn't go too well. Either Naruto, Madara, or the Jubi interfere.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 5, 2013)

Obito initiates MEP
Every human becomes Rin
But they have Rin's body with Juubi's face
Obito can't undo the MEP
End of Manga


----------



## emersennin (Sep 6, 2013)

*chapter 646, side by side [spoiler, prediction]*

now, i think that this genjutsu will even affect EMS, so it would be difficult for sasuke or even madara to break it, now i think that kishi will give a few pages showing their happinesses, next, i think you will see them all trying to break it excluding madara, then you should see sasuke break it because he's fought against tsukuyomi befor without using MS when the tsukuyomi peaked from itachi, the genjutsu master, before his death, and i think this would weaken obito's hold on infinite tsukuyomi, allowing naruto and others to break it cuz they have naruto's kurama chakra, because obito would still face a temporary weakening and bounce right back and get super angry, with sasuke making jugo restore his senjutsu curse mark with him going second state instantly because he had adapted to it previously and it will still be the heaven mark cuz it's probably his adaptation form of the mark, resulting in sasuke and naruto standing side by side against obito as equals...


----------



## Gabe (Sep 6, 2013)

Naruto attacks obito he tries to use MEP but fails only to find out madara did not tell everything to obito on how to do the plan


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 6, 2013)

I predict Orochimaru will arrive at Obito's Hideout at the last panel, it's time to explain some mysteries before the last battle.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 6, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> I predict Orochimaru will arrive at Obito's Hideout at the last panel, it's time to explain some mysteries before the last battle.



the mystery was killed , RIP , unless you want to find out more about rin....


----------



## NW (Sep 6, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> the mystery was killed , RIP , unless you want to find out more about rin....


I'm pretty sure he/she was talking about where Obito got those eyes and what happened at the Uchiha Massacre.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> incoming mindfuck now that Moon's Eye Plan is in effect.  We are going to see things that are not happening throughout the next chapter (just like when Itachi ripped out Sasuke's eyes)



^ this.

preparing myself for the 'it was all a dream' trope to go into full effect.


----------



## Abz (Sep 6, 2013)

Rac said:


> ^ this.
> 
> preparing myself for the 'it was all a dream' trope to go into full effect.



then i'm fully expecting kakashi to be the one to 'wake em up'


----------



## Cord (Sep 6, 2013)

I just had a nap and I've actually dreamt about Naruto.  This has never happened to me before and I find it . . . _ lol_? 


*Spoiler*: _Click if you're interested_ 



Naruto is charging for another attack against Jubito whereas Sasuke is just standing there, contemplating on what his next move will be. Then he suddenly stormed away from his position and fired an Enton- coated arrow (he actually didn't activate Susano'o but he wielded an arrow with his bare hands for some reason dreams are weird). He shot that arrow unto the ground and everything else started to crumble. Like some kind of an earthquake was elicited from that atttack. Jugo then appeared behind him and he transformed into a gargantuan and Susano'o- like being with a golden shield. . .

. . . Then I woke up. 




Perfect Susano'o confirmed?


----------



## Abz (Sep 6, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> I just had a nap and I've actually dreamt about Naruto.  This has never happened to me before and I find it . . . _ lol_?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Click if you're interested_
> ...



I'll keep this comment in mind


----------



## Cord (Sep 6, 2013)

I hope I'd still be able to remember this, if such thing will ever happen.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 6, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Naruto attacks obito he tries to use MEP but fails only to find out madara did not tell everything to obito on how to do the plan



This is very likely.


----------



## Rika24 (Sep 6, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I want ET to be shown.
> 
> Obito getting disappointing with it is the best possible route his character could take.



i like that idea best, that Obito sees with his own eyes that he's wrong (and i hope Kakashi will be there with him)



ch1p said:


> I'm not going to predict Kakashi is gonna appear. Perhaps that way, he will.





Abz said:


> then i'm fully expecting kakashi to be the one to 'wake em up'



i really think this was Kishi's plan and why Kakashi is still in kamuiland. i think he'll be the key to either getting Obito to realize he's wrong, or he'll be the one to cancel the jutsu


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 7, 2013)

Weekly prayer circle for Kakashi


----------



## Rika24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Weekly prayer circle for Kakashi



*joins you* please come back Kakashi


----------



## Klue (Sep 7, 2013)

Sasuke continues to stand around, watching his newly realized dream of becoming Hokage slip away.......


----------



## BisonLlama (Sep 7, 2013)

I predict Naruto getting Yin Kurama, meanwhile the Alliance protect Naruto from Juubito's attacks.  Sasuke gets second thoughts on a possible chance of becoming Hokage.  Madara reveals his trump card either this chapter or next chapter.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 7, 2013)

The more you want Kakashi to show up the less likely he is so just expect him not to. 

Reverse Kishimology.


----------



## Moeka (Sep 7, 2013)

I want Madara to do something, Kishi please.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 8, 2013)

[sp=This is what we will see next chapter][/sp]

Watching the Itachi vs Sasuke fight and I see this when Itachi is telling Madara's EMS secret to Sasuke and this image came up. * Do you realize that 9 tails are behind the head?*


----------



## Addy (Sep 8, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> [sp=This is what we will see next chapter][/sp]
> 
> Watching the Itachi vs Sasuke fight and I see this when Itachi is telling Madara's EMS secret to Sasuke and this image came up. * Do you realize that 9 tails are behind the head?*


so itachi sealed the real kyuubi inside his sharingan and naruto got pussy kyuubi?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 8, 2013)

Naruto gets the Yin half, making him 2 powerups away from destroying the moon.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 8, 2013)

Obito's plan is interrupted by the Juubi's final transformation.



Sarahmint said:


> [sp=This is what we will see next chapter][/sp]
> 
> Watching the Itachi vs Sasuke fight and I see this when Itachi is telling Madara's EMS secret to Sasuke and this image came up. * Do you realize that 9 tails are behind the head?*


Not really. Anime just did a sub-par depiction, as per usual.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 8, 2013)

naruto feats , madara trump card , juubi evolution


----------



## ch1p (Sep 8, 2013)

SaiST said:


> Obito's plan is interrupted by the Juubi's final transformation.
> 
> 
> Not really. Anime just did a sub-par depiction, as per usual.



Looks like a Rinnegan as the "third" eye, though there's less lines than usual. It looks precisely like Hashirama's sage mode symbol without colours as well.


----------



## Addy (Sep 8, 2013)

Klue said:


> Sasuke continues to stand around, watching his newly realized dream of becoming Hokage slip away.......



he fucked himself in the ass when he said "i will destroy everything  " 

way to take away any fucking chalange from naruto becoming hokage 

 we finally got a rival for naruto's dream but come on


----------



## SaiST (Sep 8, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Looks like a Rinnegan as the "third" eye, though there's less lines than usual.


It's an ornamental piece along the housoushi youkai's headwear.


----------



## WT (Sep 8, 2013)

Naruto's bijuu dama hurts the juubi and Obito is forced to reabsorb it much to his annoyance. Naruto summons Ma and Pa and gives them his Kyuubi cloak. Naruto then asks them to gather sage energy. As Naruto already had a link with them through the Kyuubi cloak, he absorbs all the sage chakra and becomes even more powerful (they are better at gathering if than him). However, that was not his purpose. He distributes this sage energy to the alliance (through his kyuubi shroud link with them). They are now capable of becoming mini sages as they have enough chakra reserves (thanks to the kyuubi). Furthermore, Ma and Pa are stable when collecting the energy so its fine for them. All shinobi become mini sages.

Madara is shocked at Naruto's power and describes him as the ultimate asset in any army. Hashirama agrees and admits inferiority to Naruto. Tobirama is shocked as well and praises Naruto further saying that he is the finest shinobi he's ever met. Minato drops a few tears. Shikamaru tells Naruto that he'll accept him as hokage and now that its his turn to come up with a strategy to beat Obito.

Chapter ends with Obito being extremely worried. He's up against a kyuubi/sage army.


----------



## Klue (Sep 8, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> Naruto's bijuu dama hurts the juubi and Obito is forced to reabsorb it much to his annoyance. Naruto summons Ma and Pa and gives them his Kyuubi cloak. Naruto then asks them to gather sage energy. As Naruto already had a link with them through the Kyuubi cloak, he absorbs all the sage chakra and becomes even more powerful (they are better at gathering if than him). However, that was not his purpose. He distributes this sage energy to the alliance (through his kyuubi shroud link with them). They are now capable of becoming mini sages as they have enough chakra reserves (thanks to the kyuubi). Furthermore, Ma and Pa are stable when collecting the energy so its fine for them. All shinobi become mini sages.
> 
> Madara is shocked at Naruto's power and describes him as the ultimate asset in any army. Hashirama agrees and admits inferiority to Naruto. Tobirama is shocked as well and praises Naruto further saying that he is the finest shinobi he's ever met. Minato drops a few tears. Shikamaru tells Naruto that he'll accept him as hokage and now that its his turn to come up with a strategy to beat Obito.
> 
> Chapter ends with Obito being extremely worried. He's up against a kyuubi/sage army.



Pretty awesome. Klue approved.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> [sp=This is what we will see next chapter][/sp]
> 
> Watching the Itachi vs Sasuke fight and I see this when Itachi is telling Madara's EMS secret to Sasuke and this image came up. * Do you realize that 9 tails are behind the head?*



good god opening that picture scared the shit out of me.


----------



## GoldenMic (Sep 8, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> Naruto's bijuu dama hurts the juubi and Obito is forced to reabsorb it much to his annoyance. Naruto summons Ma and Pa and gives them his Kyuubi cloak. Naruto then asks them to gather sage energy. As Naruto already had a link with them through the Kyuubi cloak, he absorbs all the sage chakra and becomes even more powerful (they are better at gathering if than him). However, that was not his purpose. He distributes this sage energy to the alliance (through his kyuubi shroud link with them). They are now capable of becoming mini sages as they have enough chakra reserves (thanks to the kyuubi). Furthermore, Ma and Pa are stable when collecting the energy so its fine for them. All shinobi become mini sages.
> 
> Madara is shocked at Naruto's power and describes him as the ultimate asset in any army. Hashirama agrees and admits inferiority to Naruto. Tobirama is shocked as well and praises Naruto further saying that he is the finest shinobi he's ever met. Minato drops a few tears. Shikamaru tells Naruto that he'll accept him as hokage and now that its his turn to come up with a strategy to beat Obito.
> 
> Chapter ends with Obito being extremely worried. He's up against a kyuubi/sage army.



I hope this is going to happen.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 8, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> *The more you want* ____ *to show up the less likely he is so just expect him not to. *
> 
> *Reverse Kishimology.*



this explains so much for me


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 8, 2013)

Madara confronts Obito.


----------



## Addy (Sep 8, 2013)

well, i will say it again....... *ENTER: HOUSE OF OROCHIMARU*!!!!!

aside from that, i expect naruto nijuu dama to succeed but we learn  that it doesn't at the end of the chapter = chapter end. or last page shows us that everyone is under mugin tsukyumi. or madara makes a move.

you are noticing that i am using "or" a lot. that is because each chapter so far has like one event in it


----------



## Gunners (Sep 8, 2013)

Minato should henge into Rin, then when Obito briefly lowers his guard Naruto should slash him with a sage powered futon strike that kills him. For such a mentally inept villain they're not doing enough to exploit his emotions.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 8, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Minato should henge into Rin, then when Obito briefly lowers his guard Naruto should slash him with a sage powered futon strike that kills him. For such a mentally inept villain they're not doing enough to exploit his emotions.



they need to work Sexy Rin no Jutsu into Obito's defeat.

I will not accept anything else.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Minato should henge into Rin, then when Obito briefly lowers his guard Naruto should slash him with a sage powered futon strike that kills him. For such a mentally inept villain they're not doing enough to exploit his emotions.



Lol, that could never work. In fact, Obito was using that exact same strategy against Kakashi and Minato. He brought up Rin one time and Kakashi almost completely fell apart. Obito nearly laughed at him too for making such a stupid face afterwards. He points out how much Minato failed in life and the man is brought to the brink of tears until Naruto let's him know that he feels no resentment in which case he starts crying like a baby.

And as much as you'd like to deny it, Obito is no idiot. Nothing they have said has made him legitimately lose his cool. It's going to take more strategy than randomly bringing up Rin to beat him.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope Obito succeeds and we have a little of the genjutsu arc.


----------



## MrTouchyFeely (Sep 8, 2013)

Hashirama and Madara realize they have to do something maybe?


----------



## Uchia Obito (Sep 8, 2013)

I predict more Sasuke butthurt!


----------



## Klue (Sep 8, 2013)

Lol, bull shit.

Obito was definitely feeling something during that scene. Just admit it.


----------



## HeartofDarkness (Sep 8, 2013)

hello all,

since i am reading naruto for about 2 years and watching at the forum for about 1 year i decided now to join here^^

my predictions:

more naruto power up (and following more naruto wank in forums)
madaras trump card appears in the next chapters
hiruzen comes back
the other kages with oro comes back
kakashi comes back
yamato comes back (no that was a joke  ) 

so i think something of that list will happen.

// edit:

damn there are so awsome emoticons

ps: sorry for my bad english, this is not my native language


----------



## Klue (Sep 8, 2013)

I think Madara will steal a chunk of Hashirama, and attempt his final hand two or maybe three chapters from now. I expect the MEP will take time, even still.

Madara did say something about "preparing the moon for an illusion of epic scale."


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Sep 8, 2013)

Klue said:


> Lol, bull shit.
> 
> Obito was definitely feeling something during that scene. Just admit it.



Yes he was, it was called arousal 

But seriously, he may have been made annoyed at Kakashi for just jumping at him with "are you doing this for Rin?" because he himself doesn't feel that way about his own motives. In that same chapter Kakashi was giving him that "I'm trash for breaking my promise and you're a hero! Stop this..."  speech to which Obito responds by chuckling and mocking him. He also gives a brief explanation on his motives.

Obito was mocking Kakashi about feeling guilty in the first place
Obito was mocking Kakashi about feeling guilty in the first place
Obito was mocking Kakashi about feeling guilty in the first place

Going back to the original point, yelling about Rin isn't going to shake Juubito's composure enough to hit him with a blind RS when just this chapter he reacted to an instant giant sm rasengan.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kakashi need some panel time this chapter...


----------



## Uchia Obito (Sep 8, 2013)

Really, asking myself what the purpose of the 5 kage will be, when there are still 3 Hokage left (Hiruzen R.I.P.) in the battlefield and only 2 enemies. Maybe chilling and watching.....

Minatos time is also up, so kakashi must come back....he must...he must... Also, I hope for more "sasuke crying like a bitch" panels!


----------



## Cjones (Sep 8, 2013)

Gokage arrive.

Tsunade/Tobirama/Hashirama moment.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 8, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I want ET to be shown.
> 
> Obito getting disappointing with it is the best possible route his character could take.


 Glad I am not the only one who wants this.  I want him to be disappointed and then kill himself


----------



## RBL (Sep 8, 2013)

i want obito to kill everybody already 


then he is going to revive neji so he can have a true fight against, the team gai


----------



## Addy (Sep 8, 2013)

I want obito to just die 

guy has presented 0 challenge to  naruto. at least Orochimaru had sasuke at one point. at least pain did kill a lot of named characters  in his fight even if for a short while. 

and no, neji doesn't count.  kill hinata, sakura, or kakashi for it to count.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 8, 2013)

the edo hokages are partially to blame for the lack of difficulty vs obito/madara. i want them out of the picture to put naruto in desperation mode.

even though i would sorely miss tobirama.


----------



## KyubiiMode (Sep 9, 2013)

I want this chapter show RS
and how obito expression? pek


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 9, 2013)

It'd be damned anticlimactic, but I feel like Madara might get nipped. 

For the first time in this entire fight, he seemed legitimately concerned


----------



## Rosi (Sep 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> I want obito to just die
> 
> guy has presented 0 challenge to  naruto. at least Orochimaru had sasuke at one point. at least pain did kill a lot of named characters  in his fight even if for a short while.
> 
> and no, neji doesn't count.  kill hinata, sakura, or kakashi for it to count.


I thought Obito's been continuously presenting Nardo challenges ever since the latter turned one minute old


----------



## Trojan (Sep 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> I want obito to just die



If he's going to die, the Juubi will evolve to stage 3. The battle will continue all over again when
that happen. However, it will be the last time, then there will be no power up for him. 

That's or kishi will kill him to make Madara the jin for the complete Juubi, which I don't want
to happen, Madara as a character is even worst than obito (it is hard to believe how kishi succeed to make such a horrible uchiha character surpass the other one every time  )


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 9, 2013)

I want this fight to finally stop moving in circles and get somewhere.

OMG Obito's gonna kill everyone! => One chapter for Obito to charge his attack => Another whole chapter for Naruto and his dad to counter it => Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Addy (Sep 9, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I thought Obito's been continuously presenting Nardo challenges ever since the latter turned one minute old



I mean this this fight lol.

idk if it is a  record but in this fight alone, naruto got at least 3 power ups. not a challenge


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> Naruto's bijuu dama hurts the juubi and Obito is forced to reabsorb it much to his annoyance. Naruto summons Ma and Pa and gives them his Kyuubi cloak. Naruto then asks them to gather sage energy. As Naruto already had a link with them through the Kyuubi cloak, he absorbs all the sage chakra and becomes even more powerful (they are better at gathering if than him). However, that was not his purpose. He distributes this sage energy to the alliance (through his kyuubi shroud link with them). They are now capable of becoming mini sages as they have enough chakra reserves (thanks to the kyuubi). Furthermore, Ma and Pa are stable when collecting the energy so its fine for them. All shinobi become mini sages.
> 
> Madara is shocked at Naruto's power and describes him as the ultimate asset in any army. Hashirama agrees and admits inferiority to Naruto. Tobirama is shocked as well and praises Naruto further saying that he is the finest shinobi he's ever met. Minato drops a few tears. Shikamaru tells Naruto that he'll accept him as hokage and now that its his turn to come up with a strategy to beat Obito.
> 
> Chapter ends with Obito being extremely worried. He's up against a kyuubi/sage army.


 That would be so awesome


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 9, 2013)

Madara prematurely activates his trump card on Obito, the trump card however backfires and allows Juubi to escape and reach its Final Transformation.

Let's face it, Uchihas make lousy villains.


----------



## Uchia Obito (Sep 9, 2013)

Madara is the most dissapointing character right now, tightly followed by Sasuke. Hopefully Kakashi comes back, so Minato can finally fuck off. Really, this fight sucks more than a bitch in heat ever could. Something big has to happen or kishi can suck his own ass.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 9, 2013)

More nonsense power ups and Sasuke wank.


----------



## Addy (Sep 9, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Madara prematurely activates his trump card on Obito, the trump card however backfires and allows Juubi to escape and reach its Final Transformation.
> 
> Let's face it, Uchihas make lousy villains.



two villains in the series:

1- Orochimaru. 
2- uchiha and their lackies who are akatsuki.

it is  not really a  challenge since there are two villains


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> two villains in the series:
> 
> 1- Orochimaru.
> 2- uchiha and their lackies who are akatsuki.
> ...



In my book Naruto manga has no villains , but if you find one call me


----------



## rac585 (Sep 9, 2013)

Aphrodite said:


> More nonsense power ups and Sasuke wank.



this is not unlikely.


----------



## takL (Sep 9, 2013)

has the preview  been posted already? 
"Mugentsukuyomi, starts...!! and Sasuke (will) finally!?"


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 9, 2013)

Bout damn time Sasuke


----------



## Rosi (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, Sauce's power up didn't take long


----------



## Addy (Sep 9, 2013)

takL said:


> has the preview  been posted already?
> "Mugentsukuyomi, starts...!! and Sasuke (will) finally!?"



turn to the evil side


----------



## Abz (Sep 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> turn to the evil side



turn to the dark side...


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh no, it sounds good.


----------



## Klue (Sep 9, 2013)

SASUKE SHALL UNLEASH THE PERFECT SUSANOO!!

The clash I've been waiting to see is finally here: Naruto fans vs Sasuke fans.

**popcorn is at the ready**


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 9, 2013)

Klue said:


> SASUKE SHALL UNLEASH THE PERFECT SUSANOO!!



......with Naruto's chakra cloak. 



Klue said:


> The clash I've been waiting to see is finally here: Naruto fans vs Sasuke fans.
> 
> **popcorn is at the ready**



I expect to see "Sasuke needs Naruto's ass to unleash PS"


----------



## Revolution (Sep 9, 2013)

Obito links Sasuke to the Gedo Mazo while vulnerable as planned.


Meanwhile, another mindfuck just like when Sasuke had his eyes ripped out.


----------



## BisonLlama (Sep 9, 2013)

Sasuke finally gets to do something??


----------



## Abz (Sep 9, 2013)

i'm still kinda wondering if Obito still needs Sasuke for the plan...I kinda assumed sasuke was a replacement for madara...



and i just remembered...

including this up coming chapter this week...next week is going to be the volume ender


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 9, 2013)

Mugen Tsukuyomi starts. And Sasuke will have finally his perfect world where Itachi and his parents are alive!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 9, 2013)

takL said:


> has the preview  been posted already?
> "Mugentsukuyomi, starts...!! and Sasuke (will) finally!?"



Hmm i feel a twist comeing....  and sasuke shows his true colors because he was jealous of naruto , and he said i must act quick 



BisonLlama said:


> Sasuke finally gets to do something??



i guess he goes evil again....



Klue said:


> SASUKE SHALL UNLEASH THE PERFECT SUSANOO!!
> 
> The clash I've been waiting to see is finally here: Naruto fans vs Sasuke fans.
> 
> **popcorn is at the ready**



until he gets rinnegan he is still no match and you know it....

PS. I know you guys will spam alot of useless threads like this week.... only that it will be with happy feeling and no buthurt


----------



## Azula (Sep 9, 2013)

so all three uchihas are making a move of their own, interesting


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 9, 2013)

takL said:


> has the preview  been posted already?
> "Mugentsukuyomi, starts...!! and Sasuke (will) finally!?"



Lets not get your hopes up with Sasuke.

Sasuke may not do anything special.

Gedo Mazo no longer exists its already become Juubi and now part of Obito, just accept it its not going to be part of Sasuke no matter how much you want Sasuke to be stronger to keep up with Naruto.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 9, 2013)

It's time for Obito to explain his obsession on Sasuke?

Damn, we need spoilers so much ! Where are they?


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm only speaking the truth.

List of expectations.

Sasuke getting the Yin Kyuubi chakra, Minato has it and will give it to Naruto. Check.

Sasuke sync to Gado Mazo, not needed and becomes Juuubi. Check.

Sasuke getting Ten Tails power, already now part of Obito. Check.

Getting dragon sage mode, that Sasuke needs to have a strong body, check.

Sasuke has too much pride of a pure Uchiha that he shouldn't be using Senju DNA to gain Rinnegan.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 9, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm only speaking the truth.
> 
> List of expectations.
> 
> ...



He said that and then took itachi eyes i bet he gets the rinnegan , its a must have at this point


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 9, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I know but there are early spoilers so tonight should be the time.....
> 
> 
> 
> He said that and then took itachi eyes i bet he gets the rinnegan , its a must have at this point



But those are pure Uchiha eyes not someone from clans eyes.

He can't get the RInnegan unless he has Senju DNA. Naruto will always be the strongest and Sasuke be second.

Much like Goku and Vegeta, sorry Sasuke fans.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 9, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> But those are pure Uchiha eyes not someone from clans eyes.
> 
> He can't get the RInnegan unless he has Senju DNA. Naruto will always be the strongest and Sasuke be second.
> 
> Much like Goku and Vegeta, sorry Sasuke fans.



pure or not pure its really lame.... first he said no to tobi then yeah i will take itachi eyes , i say its lame and at this point he would sell his body for more power after seeing naruto 

He already sold his body once


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 9, 2013)

If he wanted to be stronger he needs to train hard rather than sitting and relaxing and getting implants or taking drugs to power boost.

Sasuke will be second best to Naruto in the end.


----------



## Mofo (Sep 9, 2013)

Sasuke will do some amazing shit like countering MugenTsu, or resisting it. Imho he will be the key in  breaking the jutsu with his Sharingan, or he will conquer  the illusion and rise up to become its leader  and craft the perfect world, one which suits his tastes.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 9, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> If he wanted to be stronger he needs to train hard rather than sitting and relaxing and getting implants or taking drugs to power boost.
> 
> Sasuke will be second best to Naruto in the end.



To be fair Naruto hadn't been training hard either lately.

He got KCM by fighting Kurama which is hardly different than how Sasuke mastered his MS by fighting kages.

He got BM just by being nice to Kurama.

He got SBM without training either and will most likely get more bijuu haxxx from other bijuus just because he was nice to them too.

Both Naruto AND Sasuke are getting their upgrades in extremely lame ways. Sasuke will either get stronger through some emo power(Uchihas eyes get stronger the more emo they are) or/and by asking Oro for more haxx and giving himself to darkness...again.

Gone are the days from part 1 when both of them had to work their assess off to learn Rasengan and Chidori...


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 9, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> To be fair Naruto hadn't been training hard either lately.
> 
> He got KCM by fighting Kurama which is hardly different than how Sasuke mastered his MS by fighting kages.
> 
> ...



He was training to learn his Bijuu Dama along with his chakra control, he gain the experience during battle which its also part of training according to Bee.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 9, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> He was training to learn his Bijuu Dama along with his chakra control, he gain the experience during battle which its also part of training according to Bee.



It more seems that the answer to learning bijuudama was less about chakra control but more about having enough chakra to do it. Against the 3rd Raikage, KCM Naruto couldn't use the bijuudama at all but when he got BM he mastered it right away.

Kinda like how Obito got automatic mastery of his black multi-elemental jutsu without any training whatsoever. Or how he mastered Kamui without any training before.

Kishi seems fond of making character instant masters as he is in a hurry to close this manga and move to a next one.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 9, 2013)

Sasuke will finally admit Naruto is better than him , get ready for the ''You're better than me Naruto, you are the best''.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 9, 2013)

takL said:


> has the preview  been posted already?
> "Mugentsukuyomi, starts...!! and Sasuke (will) finally!?"



THANK GOD!! THANK KISHI!! THANK LORD SASUKE...I'VE WAITED SO FUCKING LONG


----------



## Addy (Sep 9, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm only speaking the truth.
> 
> List of expectations.
> 
> ...



you are confusing sasuke with vagita again 

sasuke went to oro, mastered cs2, didn't give  a shit about his clans honor to get vengeance,  and took his bros eyes and ADMITTING  that there are things only oro can do. hell, he even worshipped itachi foe ducks sake calling him perfect.  what pride is that? 

also uchiha already got senju dna, rennigan, tatsuke.


.... lol, pride 

and sasuke may get CS if not juubi 

you do realize that if sasuke does lose when they fight with 0 new poweups for sasuke then EMS sasuke > bm naruto becuase bsm naruto is a new mode ,  right?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> you are confusing sasuke with vagita again
> 
> *sasuke went to oro, mastered cs2, didn't give  a shit about his clans honor to get vengeance,  and took his bros eyes and ADMITTING  that there are things only oro can do. hell, he even worshipped itachi foe ducks sake calling him perfect.  what pride is that? *
> 
> ...



then why do you like sasuke.....

addy i tought you had some pride , dont tell me you like whores  ?

PS . You are really going to enjoy Orochimaru takeing Sasuke body but still cheer for sasuke , your a strange dude


----------



## Krippy (Sep 9, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> List of expectations.
> 
> Sasuke getting the Yin Kyuubi chakra, Minato has it and will give it to Naruto. Check.



Unrealistic, and nobody with basic reading skills took this theory seriously.



> Sasuke sync to Gado Mazo, not needed and becomes Juuubi. Check.



Not a power-up, just a way for Obito to use Sasuke like he did to Nagato.



> Sasuke getting Ten Tails power, already now part of Obito. Check.



Don't think anybody believed this.



> Getting dragon sage mode, that Sasuke needs to have a strong body, check.



He'll get Juugo's Sage transformation, as he has had something similar in the past.



> Sasuke has too much pride of a pure Uchiha that he shouldn't be using Senju DNA to gain Rinnegan.



Juugo's DNA is most likely Senju related so he may get it down the road. He still has yet to display his true power (EMS).


----------



## Addy (Sep 9, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> then why do you like sasuke.....
> 
> addy i tought you had some pride , dont tell me you like whores  ?
> 
> PS . You are really going to enjoy Orochimaru takeing Sasuke body but still cheer for sasuke , your a strange dude


I like whores. it is a  respectable profession


----------



## Klue (Sep 9, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm only speaking the truth.
> 
> List of expectations.
> 
> ...



Here is the interesting thing Matrix: 

After Madara and Obito are defeated, the only thing that remains is a clash between Naruto and Sasuke. If you think Sasuke won't obtain Sage Mode, Bijuu powers, Senju powers or anything of that nature, then that means he'll be able to keep up and push Naruto with his Uchiha powers alone.



To be totally honest with you guys, I fully expect Sasuke to gain another power up beyond his Uchiha powers - in fact, I want him too. However, if he doesn't, he doesn't - not going to lose much sleep over it. As long as the powers that he obtains manage to entertain me far beyond what we're seeing now, and the fight is presented within the realm of reason.

That said, hopefully Sasuke is the strongest opponent Naruto will face. I can't imagine the manga ending any other way. Kinda lame to think otherwise.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 9, 2013)

The final fight between Naruto and Sasuke should play like Aang vs Ozai. Have Naruto not use the Bijuu, then all of a sudden open up a can of whoop ass on Sasuke.


----------



## Fay (Sep 9, 2013)

takL said:


> has the preview  been posted already?
> "Mugentsukuyomi, starts...!! and Sasuke (will) finally!?"



It's about damn time 

Let's hope this preview is not a troll


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 9, 2013)

What's this? Sasuke actually does something? And hopefully mugen tsukyomi is a success. That'd be so cool.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 9, 2013)

i hope it activates too but preview is always a troll. they are just a guess by editors right?


----------



## Sifus (Sep 9, 2013)

Rac said:


> i hope it activates too but preview is always a troll. they are just a guess by editors right?



No, not always. Most of the time.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, the previews never really allude to anything coming in the next chapter. You guys really shouldn't get too excited about 'em.

And I don't fault Matrix XZ for that list. The theories about Sasuke's prospective power-ups the fandom's been throwing around lately have gotten kind of ridiculous. Hashirama goop, Sennin Mode, the Rinnegan, Pseudo-Jinchuuriki stuff, ALL of the Mangekyou Sharingan's ocular powers...

Let's settle down, guys. 

Personally, I'm open to the possibility of him getting his Sennin/Juuinka back(as long as it's limited to something like this). But it's still _"perfect"_ Susanoo—allowing Sasuke to use Enton on such a scale that it becomes a perfect antithesis to Hashirama's Mokuton—that I'm *really* looking out for.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> To be fair Naruto hadn't been training hard either lately.
> 
> He got KCM by fighting Kurama which is hardly different than how Sasuke mastered his MS by fighting kages.
> 
> ...


I guess him training with the chakra arms and how to do all his ninjutsu is considered not training for you



Arles Celes said:


> It more seems that the answer to learning bijuudama was less about chakra control but more about having enough chakra to do it. Against the 3rd Raikage, KCM Naruto couldn't use the bijuudama at all but when he got BM he mastered it right away.
> 
> Kinda like how Obito got automatic mastery of his black multi-elemental jutsu without any training whatsoever. Or how he mastered Kamui without any training before.
> 
> Kishi seems fond of making character instant masters as he is in a hurry to close this manga and move to a next one.



No, it was about getting the right ratio of ying and yang or dark and blue chakra.  Since he didn't get the right ratio and was not friends with Kurama, it failed.  Do you guys actually read the manga or only fap to the fighting scenes?

_Canuckgirl, please try to edit your posts instead of posting in succession. -*SaiST*_​


----------



## takL (Sep 9, 2013)

i predict sasuke's sudden upgrade and kirin to hinder mugen tsukuyomi.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 9, 2013)

Canuckgirl said:


> I guess him training with the chakra arms and how to do all his ninjutsu is considered not training for you



And how long did that training last? 5 hours? 10?

Besides Naruto didn't need to train to learn how to use his chakra arms as he could create them from the go. And just learning how to control the power of said jutsu was rather pointless as he said himself later that he doesn't have to hold back against neither zombies nor immortals. No need to grab his enemies "gently". It all comes down to rasengan anyway...

More importantly said training was only to keep him busy so that he wouldn't interfere in the war till everything goes gloom.

At least with the Wind training he was working for days AND the effort with those KBs was putting as much strain on his mind and body if he was training for years.

Now its all Tsundere Kurama solving all problems for him. And later Tsundere remaining bijuus.

Guess it will be Tsundere Oro next for Sasuke...LOL.


----------



## zuul (Sep 9, 2013)

I hate training arcs so immediate power ups don't displease me.


----------



## vered (Sep 9, 2013)

I would assume there's a chance he will awaken the Rinnegan while trying to counter the mugen tsukoyumi.
perhaps with Juugos help.
anyway whatever Sasuke decides to do next,it will not be his own completely, as he is currently powered to be more than 3 times his strength by Narutos/Kyubiis cloak.


----------



## Annabella (Sep 9, 2013)

So Obito actually manages to start the mugen tsukuyomi it said that at the end of last chapter as well..



Sifus said:


> THANK GOD!! THANK KISHI!! THANK LORD SASUKE...I'VE WAITED SO FUCKING LONG


it's nice to see that you've cheered up, Sifus 


Cordelia said:


> This dream will come true. _Literally._ I'm calling it!


I hope so, can't wait to see that perfect susanoo with a golden shield (yata mirror?), your dream sounds so fun


----------



## Klue (Sep 9, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The final fight between Naruto and Sasuke should play like Aang vs Ozai. Have Naruto not use the Bijuu, then all of a sudden open up a can of whoop ass on Sasuke.



Sounds cheap, but still something Kishi would do.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 9, 2013)

I have never seen people take a preview so seriously. .

Mugen Tsukiyomi starts. Technically that applies to the last page of the last chapter. Sasuke will??? Could be anything from a power-up to him being mad again.

Obito just keeps "getting ready" and Sasuke tries to think of something, is my guess.


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 9, 2013)

I miss Hinata. I hope to see her next chapter


----------



## Klue (Sep 9, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have never seen people take a preview so seriously. .
> 
> Mugen Tsukiyomi starts. Technically that applies to the last page of the last chapter. Sasuke will??? Could be anything from a power-up to him being mad again.
> 
> Obito just keeps "getting ready" and Sasuke tries to think of something, is my guess.



We're bored, just trying to have a little fun.


----------



## handsock (Sep 9, 2013)

Now that Sasuke has Kurama chakra in him, what's from stopping him from absorbing both halves of Kurama and becoming a 9 tail host via sharingan hax?


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 9, 2013)

handsock said:


> Now that Sasuke has Kurama chakra in him, what's from stopping him from absorbing both halves of Kurama and becoming a 9 tail host via sharingan hax?




the seal both naruto and minato have


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 9, 2013)

Sasuke clearly won't do much now as Kishi made it so only SM works on Obito. Even a PS ten times stronger than Madara's won't work.

Obito is clearly being built to be defeated by Naruto(or at least him taking most of the credit).

Hashi who is the only other SM user had been purposely stalled by Madara so that he doesn't steal Naruto's thunder.

Sasuke's chance to shine will either be against Madara or against Oro. In both cases Obito will have to go down first as everything is focused on him now which greatly increases his chances of being the first baddie to go down.


----------



## takL (Sep 9, 2013)

'finally' doesnt sound like 'mad again after several hours of saneness.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 9, 2013)

Yea Sasuke may actually use a jutsu. How many has he used this war? 1?


----------



## Abz (Sep 9, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea Sasuke may actually use a jutsu. How many has he used this war? 1?



the moment he uses chidori, minato will be instantly reminded... everyone will think ...actually where the fuck is kakashi....?


----------



## takL (Sep 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> i miss orochimaru so i feel your pain



i miss yamato. 
i bet oro is on his way to　madaras lair to nick the hash body, those sharingans and yamato.


----------



## Addy (Sep 9, 2013)

takL said:


> i miss yamato.
> i bet oro is on his way to　madaras lair to nick the hash body, those sharingans and yamato.



i honestly want to see him arriving at yamato, makes a remark on how this is connected to juubi and smiles evilly...... then scene cut


----------



## ch1p (Sep 9, 2013)

Regarding Sasuke's past power-up theories, I'll have to say many of them were ridiculous, no offence to those who proposed / liked them. I'm not going to list those because there will be butthurt.

The only proper theory that got shot down was the one related to Gedo Mazo and that after tinkering, Sasuke would be another Nagato. Matrix might make fun of it, but that was proposed by Obito within canon, so its not like this is a 'Naruto will learn Hiraishin' for example . However, it has a very low probability as of now. It had its valid basis back then though (I personally never liked Sasuke to tain the Uchiha, but whatever).

ATM, EMS (Izanagi and Izanami, but how much that's a power-up is up to debate -> I disagree it is), Susano upgrades (via Itachi's stuff, maybe) and Jugo's flesh are the only basis for Sasuke's power being developed.

I don't think any of this is going to be used next chapter. The I^2 are last-resort type, a Susano upgrade would come out of nowhere, and Jugo's flesh needs an introductory chapter (because if it isn't active ATM, there needs to be buildup for why it would). The Susano upgrade is the most likely, but seriously, WHY and NO REASON. That is the question. It also doesn't help at all, since Obito can't be damaged by it.

Kirin is satisfactory and all, but srly it always struck me more of a flowery description and not of natural energy like the toads and sage mode and whatnot, which are deliberate. Also, lets be fair, there are no clouds ATM.


----------



## Addy (Sep 9, 2013)

zuul said:


> I hate training arcs so immediate power ups don't displease me.



i don't hate them but i am tired of them if they are repeated a lot or drag too long as with naruto............. especially when three of this training arc about him learning rasengn or a variant of it


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 9, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea Sasuke may actually use a jutsu. How many has he used this war? 1?



If he "does something" like when he used Amaterasu in this fight it won't change his current situation.

No one should create expectations until anything is confirmed.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 9, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have never seen people take a preview so seriously. .
> 
> Mugen Tsukiyomi starts. Technically that applies to the last page of the last chapter. Sasuke will??? Could be anything from a power-up to him being mad again.
> 
> Obito just keeps "getting ready" and Sasuke tries to think of something, is my guess.



Don't dash my hope.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 9, 2013)

Sauce doing something? Does he need to be put in his place again?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 9, 2013)

takL said:


> i miss yamato.
> i bet oro is on his way to　madaras lair to nick the hash body, those sharingans and yamato.



i miss kabuto , WTF his still in izanami , i would laugh so hard if he gets to be FV


----------



## Trojan (Sep 9, 2013)

If Sasuke Is going to do something, I hope it will be with the help of Naruto's chakra.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 9, 2013)

the only question is will the sauce power up be extreme emotions (hatred) related.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2013)

Obito may do what madara tried to do to him. He was the one o give sasuke his eyes so he may have the black rods in him like obito did. So obito may use them on sasuke to cast itachis genjutsu. Or whatever there has to be a reason he wanted sasuke for and why he wanted sasuke to take itachis eyes


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 9, 2013)

Elia said:


> If Sasuke Is going to do something, I hope it will be with the help of Naruto's chakra.



*Looks at set*  I knew that such evil words could only have one origin.


----------



## Addy (Sep 9, 2013)

Elia said:


> If Sasuke Is going to do something, I hope it will be with the help of Naruto's chakra.


i am wondering if it is evena  jutsu 

maybe he decides something?:


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 9, 2013)

What if Sasuke doing something is in 3 weeks, like so many other previews? 


@Addy - Yea, I don't think it is a jutsu necessarily.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Sep 9, 2013)

This page foreshadows quite a bit here.

Firstly Obito mentions how Naruto's purpose is to "stimulate Sasuke's growth" which he seems to be doing as we speak. The stronger Naruto gets, the further Sasuke will go to get power which may end up serving Obito's goals. Also, he almost comes to the conclusion that there is something special about Naruto which can be another hint at Naruto being the TRUE reincarnation of the sage which will probably lead to Obito's defeat.

Edit: 

"He's just a kid with no purpose other than to amuse me!"



"Knowing exactly what Naruto is going through... Is all the more reason for me to mock and ridicule the naive words that come out of his mouth..."


----------



## zuul (Sep 9, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> What if Sasuke doing something is in 3 weeks, like so many other previews?



I'm very patient.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 9, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> What if Sasuke doing something is in 3 weeks, like so many other previews?



What previews, Pika?


----------



## Azula (Sep 9, 2013)

Elia said:


> If Sasuke Is going to do something, I hope it will be with the help of Naruto's chakra.



the chakra has taken root inside sasuke, everything he does now will be with its help


----------



## RasenganSake (Sep 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto 646 previewuuuu_ 




*「無部月読、開始!! そしてサスケがついに!?」* = “The Infinite Tsukuyomi starts! And finally Sasuke will…” 
[x]


----------



## auem (Sep 9, 2013)

that's preview,not spoiler..


----------



## Cord (Sep 9, 2013)

Annabella said:


> I hope so, can't wait to see that perfect susanoo with a golden shield (yata mirror?), your dream sounds so fun



I think it is (or at least, I hope so) . But I'm mostly curious as to what Jugo's role is. @__@


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Sep 9, 2013)

ForeverLove said:


> the chakra has taken root inside sasuke, everything he does now will be with its help



Lol did anybody mention that Naruto could only save the people inside the barrier due to Minato's Hirashin or that he could only hit Obito due to being teleported by Tobirama's Hirashin.

Minato and Tobirama being Edo's thus Orochimaru's summons ... so where's the praise for my man Oro then  ?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 9, 2013)

I guess it'll be Sasuke then who'll confront Obito about the real nature of the Kyuubi attack 16 years ago if that part of the preview is to be trusted.


----------



## Rai (Sep 9, 2013)

takL said:


> has the preview  been posted already?
> "Mugentsukuyomi, starts...!! and Sasuke (will) finally!?"



Sasuke finally...will be relevant! 

Good.


----------



## Addy (Sep 9, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I guess it'll be Sasuke then who'll confront Obito about the real nature of the Kyuubi attack 16 years ago if that part of the preview is to be trusted.



lol what?


----------



## Rika24 (Sep 9, 2013)

Abz said:


> the moment he uses chidori, minato will be instantly reminded... everyone will think ...actually where the fuck is kakashi....?



i'd be interested in Obito's reply to that question. would he know why Kakashi hasn't appeared or is he wondering why he hasn't appeared yet?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 9, 2013)

The point is that preview could mean....everything, really. It could be:
"Sasuke will finally make his move!"
"Sasuke will finally have a new powerup!"
"Sasuke will finally awake the rinnegan!"
"Sasuke will finally show his real purpose!"
"Sasuke will finally declare his love to Naruto!"
"Sasuke will fianlly become relevant!"

and other stuff....


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Sep 9, 2013)

Finally Sasuke will... ask Obito about why did he participate in Uchiha massacre? and still does nothing 

Prediction - Orochimaru appears! I hope...


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Sep 9, 2013)

previews rarely mean something anyway. The manga has gotten way boring lately. Since Obito is the "new" Sage I want him to do damage ..... like kill someone or maybe take Naruto's hand off or something. We haven't seen him do real sadistic stuff. He's the "sage" he should do something big.


----------



## Addy (Sep 9, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> What if Sasuke doing something is in 3 weeks, like so many other previews?
> 
> 
> @Addy - Yea, I don't think it is a jutsu necessarily.



sasuke is TNJd again and decides to help naruto......... while helping him :33


----------



## rac585 (Sep 9, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> The point is that preview could mean....everything, really. It could be:
> "Sasuke will finally make his move!"
> "Sasuke will finally have a new powerup!"
> "Sasuke will finally awake the rinnegan!"
> ...



replace all the will with might and that's what it actually means.


----------



## Mateush (Sep 9, 2013)

I guess Sasuke really will do something, since it's been a while now. Previews can also be somewhat true for example before the Juubi's revival.


----------



## Udontard4ever (Sep 9, 2013)

Sasuke will finally be hokage.

Inside IT


----------



## zuul (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm curious of how the perfect world of Infinite tsukuyomi would be like.

My bet on Itachi being alive and Hokage.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Sep 9, 2013)

Sasuke will finally take his purple bow off!


----------



## zuul (Sep 9, 2013)

shikamaru naraS said:


> Sasuke will finally take his purple bow off!



He's going to lose his pants and reveal his perfect lowerparts to the world.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Sep 9, 2013)

zuul said:


> I'm curious of how the perfect world of Infinite tsukuyomi would be like.
> 
> My bet on Itachi being alive and Hokage.



Isn't the infinite tsukuyomi like an allusion of a  world where each person sees what he likes to see? That's the only way it can be perfect. Everyone get what they want. The only one who would want to see Itachi in his world would be Sasuke.



zuul said:


> He's going to lose his pants and reveal his perfect lowerparts to the world.



The Uchiha jewels , and No , I'm not gay


----------



## zuul (Sep 9, 2013)

shikamaru naraS said:


> Isn't the infinite tsukuyomi like an allusion of a  world where each person sees what he likes to see? That's the only way it can be perfect. Everyone get what they want. The only one who would want to see Itachi in his world would be Sasuke.
> 
> 
> 
> The Uchiha jewels , and No , I'm not gay



If the RTN movie is an indication, it'll be the same illusion for veryone, and everyone'll get a bit of what they would like.
Plus multiple parallele worlds would be a bit to hard to write and we wouldn't be able to see the good guys teaming up...


Everyone is gay for Sasuke Sama.


----------



## Roxa5 (Sep 9, 2013)

Please stop turning this into an uncomfortable thread Zuul. Your gender confusion is irrelevant to the prediction of the next chapter.

Any who, Sasuke might be the only one who can break free or influence the mugen tsukyiomi, so that's probably where his role is gonna take place


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Sep 9, 2013)

zuul said:


> If the RTN movie is an indication, it'll be the same illusion for veryone, and everyone'll get a bit of what they would like.
> Plus multiple parallele worlds would be a bit to hard to write and we wouldn't be able to see the good guys teaming up...
> 
> 
> Everyone is gay for Sasuke Sama.



RTN movie? This movie was pure trash.  How can you create a perfect world where everyone gets what they want at the same time? That's impossible. If the RTN movie is how the manga's "perfect world" will be then it's lame already.


----------



## zuul (Sep 9, 2013)

shikamaru naraS said:


> RTN movie? This movie was pure trash.  How can you create a perfect world where everyone gets what they want at the same time? That's impossible. If the RTN movie is how the manga's "perfect world" will be then it's lame already.



That's why I say they'll only get a little bit of what they want. The things that doesn't conflict too much with what other people want.

And I liked RTN.

So Rin + MinaKushi + Uchiha clan alive. Maybe Neji too...
Naruto might or might not be Hokage considering it conflicts with Kiba's and Sasuke's wishes...


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Sep 9, 2013)

zuul said:


> That's why I say they'll only get a little bit of what they want. The things that doesn't conflict too much with what other people want.
> 
> And I liked RTN.
> 
> ...



If people only get a "bit" of what they want like you say , then there will be people who will go after more which will result in them invading other peoples wishes and wants and conflicts will erupt and the perfect world is no more.


----------



## zuul (Sep 9, 2013)

zuul said:


> That's why I say they'll only get a little bit of what they want. The things that doesn't conflict too much with what other people want.
> 
> And I liked RTN.
> 
> ...



I'll correct something.
In a perfect world where his family is alive Sasuke wouldn't even want to be Hokage, he just would want to be the next head of the police like his beloved outo-san. 

It only leaves Kiba (not that serious) and Konohamaru (too young), so Naruto being Hokage is pretty likely. But his dad being alive might mean Minato has the job.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 9, 2013)

Madara trump card is reveal , Naruto shows some feats , Sasuke tryes to counter somehow the mungen tsukuyomi


----------



## Azula (Sep 9, 2013)

How do you even try to counter a juubi powered jutsu 

The genjutsu is being cast from the fuking moon, is he gonna try amaterasu the moon


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 9, 2013)

ForeverLove said:


> How do you even try to counter a juubi powered jutsu
> 
> The genjutsu is being cast from the fuking moon, is he gonna try amaterasu the moon



the same way a 3 tomoe sharingan can dispel itachi's tsukuyomi , maybe he does something to delay obito for 10 sec , enough for madara to use his trump card


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 9, 2013)

ForeverLove said:


> How do you even try to counter a juubi powered jutsu
> 
> The genjutsu is being cast from the fuking moon, is he gonna try amaterasu the moon



Simple:

You don't look at it.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 9, 2013)

Sage Mode, Kamui, and Sasuke using Susano-o Chakra to power up Naruto chakrs shroud muahaha


----------



## Sifus (Sep 9, 2013)

Sasuke will take over MEP and use Infinite Amaterasu on the earth.  Everyone and everything will burn for seven days and nights.  Thats how he'll delete the past.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Sep 9, 2013)

Hashirama tries to pursued Madara to step aside. Madara has other plans and begins to set forth his trumph card.
Naruto shows some more feats(that Tobirama created )
Sasuke will still stand there useless as usual
Tobirama thinks of some badass plan and or calls someone a dumbass


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Sage Mode, Kamui, and Sasuke using Susano-o Chakra thanks to narutos chakra shroud muahaha


That's much better


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 9, 2013)

It might be "Finally Sasukke will be raped by Orochimaru!"


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 9, 2013)

There really is no point in making Madara Juubi's Jin aka Juubidara 'coz Kishi already showed Juubito, Juubidara would just be a palette swap of Juubito but instead of babbling about "Rin" it will be "Hashiramaaa!"


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 9, 2013)

shikamaru naraS said:


> Sasuke will finally take his purple bow off!



lol he really needs to, shit is pointless and ugly as hell, i really had hoped that kishi would have gave him a new costume before he left Tobi's lair


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 9, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> lol he really needs to, shit is pointless and ugly as hell, i really had hoped that kishi would have gave him a new costume before he left Tobi's lair



He can't, the purple bow is what holds his pants.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 9, 2013)

The rope is part of shinto symbolism. I doubt it will come out any time soon.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 9, 2013)

It also holds his pants.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 9, 2013)

The rope holds the... diaper, for the lack of a better word (it is there to mimic samurai gear but I can't remember the name of it ATM). However, the pants, I doubt it. He has been seen on his pants without it and they didn't fall down (with Obito when he tells him the truth about Itachi).

Unless Obito switched his pants offscreen, but lets not go there.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Sep 9, 2013)

to be honest I think Sasuke starts to tap into his powers some , he makes a play now that he knows how powerful Naruto has become he has to do something to strengthen himself before the battle

I can even see him trying to go head to head with Madara on some " if I can't beat Madara then I can't beat Naruto " type of shit


----------



## Sarry (Sep 9, 2013)

Eliyua23 said:


> I can even see him trying to go head to head with Madara on some " if I can't beat Madara then I can't beat Naruto " type of shit


I was thinking it would be different, something along the lines of Madara talking with Sasuke and giving him, via genjutsu, help or more power.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 9, 2013)

can't wait for chapter to come out and sasuke does nothing at all.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 9, 2013)

Rac said:


> can't wait for chapter to come out and sasuke does nothing at all.



Or he just admits superiority to Naruto, and that was the big "finally..!?" reveal.


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 9, 2013)

Every chapter seems to be going be the same pattern. Something bad is about to happen, they pull off something to save everyone, something bad happens to put them all in fear again rinse and repeat.


----------



## Klue (Sep 9, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> There really is no point in making Madara Juubi's Jin aka Juubidara 'coz Kishi already showed Juubito, Juubidara would just be a palette swap of Juubito but instead of babbling about "Rin" it will be "Hashiramaaa!"



Recycling is what Kishimoto does best.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 9, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> There really is no point in making Madara Juubi's Jin aka Juubidara 'coz Kishi already showed Juubito



I agree, actually...

It'd be redundant as far as the fight goes, and maybe even drag it out some more...The last thing this climax needs.

Here's hoping his trump card is something shocking.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 9, 2013)

Naruto and Minato nuke the Moon


----------



## Addy (Sep 9, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> There really is no point in making Madara Juubi's Jin aka Juubidara 'coz Kishi already showed Juubito, Juubidara would just be a palette swap of Juubito but instead of babbling about "Rin" it will be "Hashiramaaa!"



so why is madarastill relavent ?


----------



## kzk (Sep 9, 2013)

So that Madara's Moon Eye self can finally wrap up this whole Madara/Hashirama love angle with them being married.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 9, 2013)

^   



Sarry said:


> I was thinking it would be different, something along the lines of Madara talking with Sasuke and giving him, via genjutsu, help or more power.



The challenge will be to get Madara to care about Sasuke.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 9, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Sage Mode, Kamui, and Sasuke using Susano-o Chakra to power up Naruto chakrs shroud muahaha



he not getting Kamui just yet bro, maybe soon as Kakashi appears!!!


----------



## celebrei (Sep 9, 2013)

Sasuke getting a powerup?! it finally paid off:


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> so why is madarastill relavent ?



Madara like the Edo Hokages are there as a reminder of the past. Even now Madara cannot free himself from his dichotomy with Hashirama, how do you and others expect him to be dichotomized to Naruto whom he barely interacted with?


----------



## KyubiiMode (Sep 9, 2013)

haha so Sage Mode now just like popcorn?
anyone can master it? 

I'm afraid this chapter shows boring story


----------



## Karasu (Sep 9, 2013)

This chapter we get more of the same.  Sasuke will be even more useless and more jelly for no good reason. Tobirama will lose more of his mind, and reminisce about how Naruto is even more like his brother.  More of Hashirama yelling at Madara to get out of his way, and more of Madara saying no. The Jubbi will look even more like a pathetic bijuu airdancer.  More of...not mentioning or showing Kakashi.  Maybe Minato will be missing more limbs? Less is more.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 9, 2013)

Black Sun said:


> This chapter we get more of the same.  Sasuke will be even more useless and more jelly for no good reason. Tobirama will lose more of his mind, and reminisce about how Naruto is even more like his brother.  More of Hashirama yelling at Madara to get out of his way, and more of Madara saying no. The Jubbi will look even more like a pathetic bijuu airdancer.  More of...not mentioning or showing Kakashi.  Maybe Minato will be missing more limbs? Less is more.



let's hope Kakashi at least show up the last 3 pages!!!


----------



## UchihaSage (Sep 9, 2013)

Obito: Mugen Tsukiyomi!
Naruto: Sasuke! Use that black fire again!
Sasuke: Naruto, don't be foolish. I have an idea. 
Nidaime: Uchiha child, don't play games with us.
Sasuke: Listen, Naruto, I need you to lend me as much of your Kyuubi chakra as possible. I know a way to counter this technique.
Madara: Boy.
Sasuke: Uchiha Madara?
Madara: Here, I will lend you my chakra. Kyuubi child do as he says now.
Minato: hehehe
Naruto: Ok
Sasuke: Hey! Tobi! Look over here!
Obito: Fuck
Naruto: Sasuke, where's Obito?
Sasuke: He's over there.
Obito: Hey Naruto. Do you like my goggles? They're just like yours.
Naruto: What? Rasengan!
Obito: Hey! That hurt.
Rin: Hey Obito, let me heal that up for you.
Night turns to day in front of the whole alliance.
Shikamaru: Dad! 
Shikamaru's dad: Don't tell your mom about this Shikamaru.
Hinata: Neji!
Neji: Hinata, it's ok. You did a great job with the 64 palms.
Sasuke's parents and Kushina enter the battlefield
Sasuke's mother: Kushina, your boy is so handsome! 
Uzumaki Kushina: Actually your boy is quite the stud!
Naruto: Hey everybody this is the mugen tsukiyomi! Wake up!
Obito: Naruto, come and play with me. I will teach you a new jutsu. Let's go back to Konoha for the Hokage ceremony! 
Everybody except Sasuke cheers.
Entire Shinobi Alliance: Hooray for Hokage Naruto! 
Kakashi: Im back. Oh no.
Sakura: Katsyuu please heal my tongue.
Naruto: Shit!
Sasuke: Naruto, look at the moon.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 10, 2013)

Black Sun said:


> This chapter we get more of the same. Sasuke will be even more useless and more jelly for no good reason. *Tobirama will lose more of his mind, and reminisce about how Naruto is even more like his brother.* More of Hashirama yelling at Madara to get out of his way, and more of Madara saying no. The Jubbi will look even more like a pathetic bijuu airdancer. More of...not mentioning or showing Kakashi. Maybe Minato will be missing more limbs? Less is more.


Plz no. Have mercy on me Kishi.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 10, 2013)

Revy said:


> Plz no. Have mercy on me Kishi.



this how I been feeling bro, since Kakashi been absent.


----------



## Addy (Sep 10, 2013)

what if naruto wins but last page shows that pbito already put the genjutsu ?


----------



## Sifus (Sep 10, 2013)

UchihaSage said:


> Obito: Mugen Tsukiyomi!
> Naruto: Sasuke! Use that black fire again!
> Sasuke: Naruto, don't be foolish. I have an idea.
> Nidaime: Uchiha child, don't play games with us.
> ...




How is Naruto talking to Sasuke when he's inside the barrier.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 10, 2013)

I am assuming that sakura bit her tongue in order to be release from the genjutsu....otherwise:


----------



## rac585 (Sep 10, 2013)

dat mikoto/naruto kushina/sasuke potential.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 10, 2013)

Possible spoiler, could be true or fake. From 2ch.

オビト「サスケ・・・・お前は何しに来たんだ？」
サスケ「！！」
オビト「お前の事だ・・・俺に利用されたのに気づき、他人に別の答えを求め、それを自分の意志と決めつけてここに来たのだろう？」
サスケ「何！？」
オビト「貴様のようなコウモリに誰もついては来ない。ましてや火影などもっての外だ」
サスケ（くっ・・・・・・・・）
オビト（憎しみが強くなり、チャクラが強くなってきたな。やはりうちはだ）
サスケ「俺は・・・・・・っうおおおおおおおお！！！」

サスケ：完成体スサノオ召喚！！

マダラ（！？・・・・・・見直したぞ。若きうちはよ）
オビト（さて、ナルト・・・・敵が増えたな。どうする？）






Rac said:


> who is himajin?


An old spoiler provider who used to post around 2006/2007.

Confirmed by himajin means that a spoiler is a joke. It is alluding to the time himajin's account on 2ch got hacked, and a (fake) spoiler was marked as confirmed by himajin in the spoiler thread.

It's harmless. Just UchihaSage having fun.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Possible spoiler, could be true or fake. From 2ch.
> 
> オビト「サスケ・・・・お前は何しに来たんだ？」
> サスケ「！！」
> ...



Definitely fake.  

I don't think Obito is going to stop in the middle of trying to start MT and have a long chat with Sasuke, especially when he's shown absolutely no interest in him.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 10, 2013)

Obito clearly shows interest in Sasuke.

We don't even know what Sasuke is plotting atm.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Obito clearly shows interest in Sasuke.
> 
> We don't even know what Sasuke is plotting atm.



When was the last time he showed interest in Sasuke? Over 100 chapters ago? 

Over 99% certain that if Sasuke even "finally" does anything this week (never trust previews), it isn't going to be having a chat about how Obito is interested in him.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 10, 2013)

- Mugen Tsukiyomi slowly begins
- Sasuke will get pissed and he unleashes his full power but he's still weaker than Naruto and he doesn't get far
- The Alliance is pushed against the ropes and Minato/Naruto realizes that Naruto needs Kyuubi's other half, the Alliance is screwed without that
- Madara is forced to use his trump card at the end of the chapter

Next chapter will revolve around Madara's trump card failing.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 10, 2013)

Even if it turns out to be false I'm all for direct Sasuke-Obito interaction anytime. Since Madara hasn't even acknowledged him as we all hoped and were even hyped about ever since he said he was going to the battlefield then might as well adress that other subplot Obito's character has with another main character.

Maybe the chapter will be out by tomorrow morning...


----------



## zuul (Sep 10, 2013)

If Obito casts the MT, then Sakura better helps. Dispelling genjutsu is supposed to be Sakura's speciality...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 10, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Even if it turns out to be false I'm all for direct Sasuke-Obito interaction anytime. Since Madara hasn't even acknowledged him as we all hoped and were even hyped about ever since he said he was going to the battlefield then might as well adress that other subplot Obito's character has with another main character.
> 
> Maybe the chapter will be out by tomorrow morning...



We will be getting more Obito/Sasuke interaction before the series is done with, that much is a given. Kishi wouldn't put it in the series for no reason, he's spent countless chapters on it. We've also seen that arcs ago, literally arcs ago, Kishi spent a few pages on Naruto's KN0 form combining with Sage Mode and now we see it's a major point. The idea that Sasuke/Obito won't have any more interaction after all the time Kishi's put into it makes no sense. Chances are we will see it when they've actually had time to interact. That just hasn't happened.

It's Shonen manga 101.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 10, 2013)

zuul said:


> If Obito casts the MT, then Sakura better helps. Dispelling genjutsu is supposed to be Sakura's speciality...



Lol Suckura. Her specialty is cooking.


----------



## Zephyrus246 (Sep 10, 2013)

zuul said:


> If Obito casts the MT, then Sakura better helps. Dispelling genjutsu is supposed to be Sakura's speciality...



Oh, I'm definitely looking forward to this considering how much Kishi's been hyping it. 



Sifus said:


> Lol Suckura. Her specialty is cooking.



You better be careful or you'll be getting more than just a sammich. 

I wonder though... is Sakura's cooking considered bad in canon or is it just anime fanon? I can't seem to recall all that clearly.


----------



## 1artic000 (Sep 10, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Lol Suckura. Her specialty is cooking.



you got that wrong her speciality is been useless


----------



## Jad (Sep 10, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Itachi, we see nothing.

Edit: nvm, weirdly I can see some of the pics.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 10, 2013)

For the people that couldn't see the images in the other post 


*Spoiler*: __ 





___________________________________________________________________


----------



## Jad (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah, I was able to see it once I reloaded the links after deleting my cache for 1 hour ago.


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2013)

Shit just got real.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2013)

Erm. So Obito and the Juubi are two bodies again?


----------



## Jad (Sep 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Shit just got real.



How did shit just get real? This is the same type of panels you seen when Juubi was around.



PikaCheeka said:


> Erm. So Obito and the Juubi are two bodies again?



Wouldn't be far fetched to assume that his just melded to it.

-----------------

I predict Obito doing a shit load of talking while we see a ton of panels of Juubi flipping and flopping. Last panel we see the moon.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> How did shit just get real? This is the same type of panels you seen when Juubi was around.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be far fetched to assume that his just melded to it.



Although that's not how it is with any other jinns. And they were definitely the same body a couple of chapters back.

I expect a good explanation.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 10, 2013)

Tobirama's going to be hyped every chapter until he "dies". He will do something awesome, again. Tobi will be fine this chapter. Minato will still be in the same mood as always, same with Naruto. I'm not expecting too much from them. 

It's a set-up chapter.


----------



## Nic (Sep 10, 2013)

too bad those panels doesn't give us any indication of what is actually going on. lol


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2013)

Tobirama uses water releases and Hiruzen appears?


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2013)

i dont know if this is a prediction or a spoiler.it was posted on 2ch by a one who posted one of the pics.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 10, 2013)

vered said:


> チャイ語文字バレに二代目が水遁を使い三代目がナルトを助けるとか書いてあるけどなんのこっちゃ
> ガセか
> from the one who posted the pics.i dont know if this is a spoiler



hiruzen? :33


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2013)

This sounds like a side character fanservice chapter. 

People have been wanting Tobirama's suitons and Hiruzen's comeback for months now. 

Wonder what else happens? Sounds like maybe more than one event happens this week.


@ vered - if the person has the pictures they probably have accurate spoilers.


----------



## Tony Starrk (Sep 10, 2013)

It seems Obito can manifest the Juubi from the flame chakra (at least that's what he did last chapter).  Anyway I think this is him letting it evolve again.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 10, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Opps, wait for a while, I'd upload again



*yawn*

not towards you



Jad said:


> How did shit just get real? This is the same type of panels you seen when Juubi was around.



.



vered said:


> チャイ語文字バレに二代目が水遁を使い三代目がナルトを助けるとか書いてあるけどなんのこっちゃ ガセか
> from the one who posted the pics.i dont know if this is a spoiler



At least tobirama is in it. If Hiruzen showed up again, that means Orochimaru is gonna show up soon. The final of the volume is just around the corner. Imagine if he arrives with _Tsunade and Jiraiya_, triple the fun.


----------



## UchihaSage (Sep 10, 2013)

Woo Hiruzen! Woo SUITON!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2013)

Tony Starrk said:


> It seems Obito can manifest the Juubi from the flame chakra (at least that's what he did last chapter).  Anyway I think this is him letting it evolve again.



I just thought that was him starting to grow, because you can't see him once you see the Juubi's body.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 10, 2013)

seems like the Hokages all did something, so much for Sauce


----------



## alcoholmixture (Sep 10, 2013)

Tobirama uses Suiton? Hiruzen helps Naruto to do something?


@vered: The poster says spoiler and it's written in Chinese.
 The source is the same Chinese guys last week then?


----------



## Jad (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like the spoiler does include the Kanji "三代目" meaning Sandaime (according to Wiki).


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 10, 2013)

Hiruzen saves Naruto's ass after Naruto shows stronger BSM......


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2013)

If Hiruzen appears now, I wonder what this means for Oro?

I figured that he would either fight a possibly-evil Orochimaru just like Minato and Hashirama are both facing old opponents, or he'd fight alongside a possibly-good Orochimaru like Tobirama is (albeit indirectly) fighting alongside someone from a clan he saw as his enemy.

If that's true, then either Oro doesn't go evil or he's coming soon.



@ Alcohol - No. The spoiler pictures are Japanese.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 10, 2013)

Hopefully Tobirama's suiton is rather creative, because after Kisame's water dome and Mei's ridiculous size suiton to match Madara's katon. I don't see it getting any better.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 10, 2013)

I can't get over the fact that people said the Itachi vs Kabuto is the worse volume and then we got this.  This is the worse one ever and I don't even need to read the rest of the manga to know it. Except for Tobirama, it has no redeeming qualities whatsoever.


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> How did shit just get real? This is the same type of panels you seen when Juubi was around.



A shot of thee eye which will reflect the mighty illusion upon the moon.


----------



## zuul (Sep 10, 2013)

Why should Oro show up if Sandaime was to show some feats ??? 

Kishi has neglected side characters special connection to one another a lot in the past...

Worst part of the manga are the shikamaru arc and Pain invasion. By far.


----------



## alcoholmixture (Sep 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Hiruzen appears now, I wonder what this means for Oro?
> 
> I figured that he would either fight a possibly-evil Orochimaru just like Minato and Hashirama are both facing old opponents, or he'd fight alongside a possibly-good Orochimaru like Tobirama is (albeit indirectly) fighting alongside someone from a clan he saw as his enemy.
> 
> ...



 I know that the pics are in Chinese. But it seems the Japanese (?) poster says that there is info written in Chinese texts that go alongside with those pics?


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 10, 2013)

Finally,Tobirama's fans' prayers have been answered. Suiton, nuff said.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 10, 2013)

Seems everyone is hyping about the "3 Generations Grandpa" i assume that is the 3rd Hokage lol, whatever he did must be epic


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2013)

^ They might just be cheering the fact that he appears.



zuul said:


> Why should Oro show up if Sandaime was to show some feats ???
> 
> Kishi has neglected side characters special connection to one another a lot in the past...



I already explained why.


----------



## Tony Starrk (Sep 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I just thought that was him starting to grow, because you can't see him once you see the Juubi's body.



Top right panel is where he begins to manifest the Juubi from the flame chakra, on the top-left panel you can see the Juubi growing behind Obito but Obito remains the same:
an Uzumaki fūinjutsu

Now, look at the very bottom-center of this page. Right where the chapter number is, you can clearly see the flame chakra shooting up.  Obito seems to be just off-panel here.
an Uzumaki fūinjutsu


----------



## rac585 (Sep 10, 2013)

hiruzen probably just gets 1 panel of shadow shuriken clones. tobirama facepalming and trying to help him out by speeding them up with water bullets.


----------



## Rosi (Sep 10, 2013)

Some more stupid fanservice feats and that's it?


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 10, 2013)

Do they refer to Sasuke as the Sauce as well ? Alot of Kakashi & Sauce talk lool


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 10, 2013)

Tobirama uses Suiton? 
I'm totally here for this.


----------



## zuul (Sep 10, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Some more stupid fanservice feats and that's it?



Stop hating. 

Grandpa and Tobirama are my fav Hokages so it's good enough for me as long as Kishi doesn't humiliate them to wank Jesus.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 10, 2013)

zuul said:


> Why should Oro show up if Sandaime was to show some feats ???
> 
> Kishi has neglected side characters special connection to one another a lot in the past...



Kishi has a penchant of remembering characters when others related are going to do something.

That's why Sakura showed up in the chapter just before Sasuke showed up. That's why Neji and Hinata showed up in the chapter just before the former died (when he was MIA since 540 or so and everyone joked he had died off panel). That's why Gai and Kakashi showed up just as the unveiling of Obito (while the first was relatively MIA since the beginning of the war and the other was going through rampages off screen). Just a few examples as of late. Sometimes it doesn't work out (people have been expecting Kakashi to show up since Minato had relevance), but its always a good bet.

Any other time, it's just 'they don't exist'. Kakashi has been MIA for 10 chapters, nobody says a thing. The guy whom he disappeared showed up, Naruto was there to see both didn't even _comment_. It means Kakashi isn't relevant ATM. It's sloppy, but it helps predict a few things.



zuul said:


> Grandpa and Tobirama are my fav Hokages so it's good enough for me as long as Kishi doesn't humiliate them to wank Jesus.



He did that regarding Tobirama already. He's insulting Naruto, but he's also praising him. He's like a owner of a very badly behaved and yet beloved pet.


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Sep 10, 2013)

Lol @ the "dialogue" spoiler on the previous page that says Sasuke completes his Susanoo (after being taunted by Obito). 

@Pika-san, no, alcoholmixture is correct that the spoilers the _spoiler provider _saw were Chinese. 


> チャイ語文字バレに二代目が水遁を使い三代目がナルトを助けるとか書いてあるけどなんのこっち ゃ ガセか


"It's written in the Chinese spoilers that nidaime uses suiton and sandaime saves Naruto etc., but this is a fake 
*Spoiler*: __ 



, huh".


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 10, 2013)

I guess no Kakashi till the end of this volume. 

But anyways, he saved his better self from this horrible one.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 10, 2013)

Purely Sadistic said:


> Lol @ the "dialogue" spoiler on the previous page that says Sasuke completes his Susanoo (after being taunted by Obito).
> 
> @Pika-san, no, alcoholmixture is correct that the spoilers the _spoiler provider _saw were Chinese.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





I think it's chinese, i've been reading this chinese forum, instead of 2ch, maybe this was the source...


----------



## Rose (Sep 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I can't get over the fact that people said the Itachi vs Kabuto is the worse volume and then we got this.  This is the worse one ever and I don't even need to read the rest of the manga to know it. Except for Tobirama, it has no redeeming qualities whatsoever.



So much truth. It hurts.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2013)

Purely Sadistic said:


> Lol @ the "dialogue" spoiler on the previous page that says Sasuke completes his Susanoo (after being taunted by Obito).
> 
> @Pika-san, no, alcoholmixture is correct that the spoilers the _spoiler provider _saw were Chinese.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Oh, okay.

So no Hiruzen or Tobirama suitons, after all, probably. Guess we will just get more of Naruto's haxx.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I guess no Kakashi till the end of this volume.
> 
> But anyways, he saved his better self from this horrible one.



Just think of this positive and you're good to go. 



PikaCheeka said:


> Oh, okay.
> 
> So no Hiruzen or Tobirama suitons, after all, probably. Guess we will just get more of Naruto's haxx.



No redeeming qualities for this chapter then.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 10, 2013)

Purely Sadistic said:


> "It's written in the Chinese spoilers that nidaime uses suiton and sandaime saves Naruto etc., but this is a fake
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





it actually admits to being a fake spoiler?


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh, okay.
> 
> So no Hiruzen or Tobirama suitons, after all, probably. Guess we will just get more of Naruto's haxx.


----------



## Jad (Sep 10, 2013)

What anime is that off?

If you can't see it.

1. Click the link to view the image
2. Delete your caches
3. Refresh the image


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 10, 2013)

Rac said:


> it actually admits to being a fake spoiler?



Kanji is Chinese's writings, but sometimes used in Japanese with Katakana and Hiragana.

So no, that's real along with the Japanese raw picture. Tobirama and Hiruzen will get their panels as said.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 10, 2013)

Suiton is fake? Siiiiiiiighhh



ch1p said:


> Just think of this positive and you're good to go.



Yea, life is beautiful and all optimistic stuff.

Edit: Tobirama is the only quality even if spoilers are false.


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2013)

it seems that the juubi sucks away the chakra of everyone.
the kages and madara manage to escape if im not mistaken and Hiruzen helps Naruto.


----------



## alcoholmixture (Sep 10, 2013)

I hope it isn't fake though 



shyakugaun said:


> I think it's chinese, i've been reading this chinese forum, instead of 2ch, maybe this was the source...



 If this is all true then thank you, Kishi! It says Juubito creates a tree that sucks the lifeforce/power/stamina out of the Alliance and a lot of people die!

 Oh and the first line says the same thing that's said by Obito in the spoiler pic. His barrier was broken.


----------



## Jad (Sep 10, 2013)

1nkorus said:


> This Chinese spoiler from Baidu
> 
> 带土布下的结界消失了
> 
> ...



Yeah, click that guys link and look at the signature of the original poster. What anime is that?


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 10, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> The barrier diasppears
> 
> Obtio uses Mokuton and summons a large tree
> 
> ...


 [YOUTUBE]P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 10, 2013)

Fodders are finally dying, good good.


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2013)

so basically obito could have obliterated them all along.


----------



## Ryopus (Sep 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> Yeah, click that guys link and look at the signature of the original poster. What anime is that?



忍軍大量陣亡

^ So lots of alliance fodders will die in this chapter?


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 10, 2013)

You guys are welcomed, no thanks needed  lol


----------



## Rosi (Sep 10, 2013)

Obito and his tree


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2013)

If that is true this might get entertaining.

I hope another named character dies but unlikely.

Hashirama knows what it is though, huh? He knows about Mugen Tsukiyomu?


----------



## Ryopus (Sep 10, 2013)

Doesn't matter... All of them and Neji will be revived at the end sigh!


----------



## Kakashi_Hatake37 (Sep 10, 2013)

an Uzumaki fūinjutsu


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 10, 2013)

Obito is actually getting shit done unlike other major villains aka Madara. Hell looks like Madara might join the Alliance because this is bigger than him. Hiruzen arriving is good as well. He was severely missed. 

Finally we get characters dying like it supposed to be. 

Obito produces results.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Sep 10, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> The barrier diasppears
> 
> Obtio uses Mokuton and summons a large tree
> 
> ...



Has to be fake


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 10, 2013)

an Uzumaki fūinjutsu

its out


----------



## Rosi (Sep 10, 2013)

That was good. 
dem last two pages


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2013)

Oops forgot to finish reading after Madara left.


Next chap is 21 pages?


----------



## rac585 (Sep 10, 2013)

best fucking chapter in a while.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 10, 2013)

Loved it. 

Funny how Madara pretty much explained everything we needed to know about him. If he died soon we wouldn't be missing anything. We know the history now as well.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 10, 2013)

I really liked the history lesson from Madara.So Rikudou was the son of the woman who ate the forbidden fruit,huh...interesting...and Juubi was not other that the holy tree of legends.
The tree with a forbidden fruit on it....a very biblical reminiscence.


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Sep 10, 2013)

I liked the elaboration of RS' background, true form of juubi, chakra etc. in this chapter. Also about actually _what_ Madara felt disenchanted about (why he turned "dark" after engaging with the uchiha tablet). I also like that Hiruzen finally came back (I was thinking of filing a neglect lawsuit otherwise. loljk). And also that the MEP is really all set and ready to go. All in all, a good chapter. _Thank you_, Kishi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> I really liked the history lesson from Madara.So Rikudou was the son of the woman who ate the forbidden fruit,huh...interesting...and Juubi was not other that the holy tree of legends.
> The tree with a forbidden fruit on it....a very biblical reminiscence.



I think it's more of a Pandora's Box analogy here than anything...and it's related to Buddhism, too. 

Still, awesome to see a powerful woman.


----------



## rajin (Sep 10, 2013)

seems like quite a lot inspired from one piece now. kishi knows he can't run this manga alone now.


----------



## Uchia Obito (Sep 10, 2013)

Fuck one piece, all these mangas steal from religions.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Sep 10, 2013)

Where is the chapter?


----------



## rac585 (Sep 10, 2013)

rajin said:


> seems like quite a lot inspired from one piece now.



why because of the fruit?


----------



## SaiST (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow, Rikudou Sennin info-dump. Is vered still breathing? 

I guess this explains how Rikudou Sennin could have possessed the Rinnegan before becoming the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Mateush (Sep 10, 2013)

No wonder why RS was so powerful.


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2013)

SaiST said:


> Wow, Rikudou Sennin info-dump. Is vered still breathing?
> 
> I guess this explains how Rikudou Sennin could have possessed the Rinnegan before becoming the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.




Yes he got the Juubis powers through his mother which got hers by eating the fruit of the tree.
his name is either bagoromo or Hagoromo.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 10, 2013)

It's Hagoromo, guys.


----------



## Max Thunder (Sep 10, 2013)

Is next chapter on sched? Or will it be a late chap?


----------



## SaiST (Sep 10, 2013)

Apparently, we'll be getting another release around the same time next week. After that, things go back to normal.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 10, 2013)

Yay Mythology!
Yay Mr Sennin!     reps if you get that reference

I love the Aztec symbolism art style.  It fits perfectly with the story, and with the theory that the Narutoverse is actually the FUTURE and not the past.

The story is good as the battle took a turn for the worst.

The RS got his powers from his MOM (I theorized the RS was a woman, but this is even better/just as good).  Madara is still a guy who just gave up and its a slight plot hole as to why he didn't tell his fellow man/Hokage friend sooner.  

Did Naruto say something at the end there?


----------



## Rai (Sep 10, 2013)

The preview


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2013)

Raizel said:


> The preview



Sasuke will......




.... look at Naruto. 



Give it another week. Naruto is out of it at the moment, Sasuke is the guy that needs to deliver. Burn the tree down son.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 10, 2013)

The Sage was literally Sageborn. 

I predict the Sage appearing. It would a nice ending to the current volume and a good intro to the next volume.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 10, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> The Sage was literally Sageborn.
> 
> I predict the Sage appearing. It would a nice ending to the current volume and a good intro to the next volume.



It would be interesting.
Mmm...btw now that Kishimoto has found a way to put Naruto in stand by so to speak,I suppose that when Tsunade arrives she will heal Naruto then.
Frankly I can't wait to see the Gokages,Orochimaru & company and Kakashi.I miss them.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Hiruzen saves Naruto's ass after Naruto shows stronger BSM......



Did you miss the part where Naruto's chakra is drained?


----------



## kluang (Sep 10, 2013)

Forbidden Fruit

Seriously

Wow


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

Madara's foregone conclusion makes no sense.  So, we started with humans fighting each other, without ninjutsu and now, he essentially wants humans to go back to that time, hoping for some kind of peace?  Does he really think that in his dream state, men won't fight?  Is he that delusional?!


----------



## HeartofDarkness (Sep 10, 2013)

nice, trolled by a preview.... 

but damn, this chapter was fucking awsome. a history lesson by madara, dying fodders and a epic hiruzen comeback. what do you want more ?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Chapter was beastly: the thread.*

We got some hate threads rolling around for what i thought, was an excellent chapter. 

Use this thread to wank and post about what you liked.

I Thought that...

-There was some sweet art this chapter, kishi is a beast at drawing dat wood.

-The backstory was cool and interesting, and i liked how it was presented

-The 2nd and 3rd were badass this chapter

-Obito was badass this chapter for getting shit done

-It was cool to see such a strong female character

-And even though im a naruto fan, its great to see that he's not invincinble

-Oh yeah, I liked that juubi was a tree. cool idea.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 10, 2013)

Only neg; not enough Itachi 

But seriously, the backstory was really good and made things more interesting for me.


----------



## Mateush (Sep 10, 2013)

So this is what RS meant by the complete Juubi would be end of the world. It's like he fucking knew about the MEP stuff.


----------



## takL (Sep 10, 2013)

i knew madara found human nature the root of all evil.

about the name ootsusuki kaguya 
Kaguya-hime, daughter of Ootsutsuki Tarine is 
. 
said to be the model for the  princess kaguya of the folktale


----------



## Hasan (Sep 10, 2013)

People used to talk about how Jūbi may have been all rainbows, until the Sennin bullied it. Turns out the poor fellow is indeed misunderstood... except it was the Sennin's mother. 



			
				Jūbi said:
			
		

> Don't run away... I just want my chakra back.


----------



## Cord (Sep 10, 2013)

Next chapter: Sasuke uses the Totsuka to seal datTree. 



takL said:


> i knew madara found human nature the root of all evil.
> 
> about the name ootsusuki kaguya
> Kaguya-hime, daughter of Ootsutsuki Tarine is
> ...



Thank you for the info. :3 The first time I've seen the name while reading the chapter, something inside me hoped that _Kaguya_ was her last name. . .  as it means that Kimimaro would've been her direct descendant .


----------



## takL (Sep 10, 2013)

there were kaguya clan and hagoromo clan in the manga. maybe every shonobi is a descendant of princess kaguya.


----------



## Cord (Sep 10, 2013)

takL said:


> there were kaguya clan and hagoromo clan in the manga. maybe every shonobi is a descendant of princess kaguya.



Yeah I guess. Just like how the Bible claims that we're all descendants of Adam and Eve.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 10, 2013)

takL said:


> there were kaguya clan and hagoromo clan in the manga. maybe every shonobi is a descendant of princess kaguya.



Or maybe Kishi forgot?

Kimimaru its a super badass, no wonder they had such a super awesome power.


----------



## takL (Sep 10, 2013)

even science says we are all descendants of African Eve.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 10, 2013)

takL said:


> even science says we are all descendants of African Eve.



We also came from fish.

Hello Mr. Coelacanth!


----------



## takL (Sep 10, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> \Kimimaru its a super badass, no wonder they had such a super awesome power.



his hairstyle and makeup were similar to those of Hgoromo's elder son.


----------



## Danzio (Sep 10, 2013)

I bet Orochimaru knew all of this hence going after Kimimaro.

He decoded everything without special eyes. Dat mind.


FV.


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2013)

takL said:


> his hairstyle and makeup were similar to those of Hgoromo's elder son.



its been theorized for quite some time about Kimimarus clan possible connection to the sage,and this chapter makes it perhaps more apparent or likely.
all of Oros experiments and searched subjects had a direct connection to his ultimate goal of discovering and unraveling the Sages secrets.
Juugo/Sasuke/Kimimaru perhaps are all connected somehow to each other by a one common ancestor in Hagomoro(RS).
Juugo-secrets of SM(natural absorption of natural energy)
Kimimaru(secrets of body perhaps)
Sasuke(secrets of eyes).


----------



## DeK3iDE (Sep 10, 2013)

Danzio said:


> I bet Orochimaru knew all of this hence going after Kimimaro.
> 
> He decoded everything without special eyes. Dat mind.
> 
> ...


and you would be wrong considering Kabuto told Madara that everything him and Oro knew concerning that tablet were nothing more than them guessing. It's not like they even knew for 60% certainty.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 10, 2013)

what ... i mean WHAT?!??!? the fuck did I read? so basically the Juubi ( now shown with just rinnegan) was created because a until now unknown girl eat the fruit which looks like Sharinnegan? WTF? She was the first person with chakra and gave her godly power to her son? Why the fuck the Rikudou's sons inherited just parts of it? AND HOW CAN EVERYBODY HAVE CHAKRA NOW? Kishi, you srsly want to tell me all Ninjas are related to a princess who eat a fruit? And now, a tentacel monster like we all know it in hentai movies sucks everybody dry? And the mysterious Sharinnegan is the blossom of the tree which is actually the Juubi which is actually GOD? I thought final form juubi would be something humanoid like Gedo Mazo and what we saw in flashbacks, no actually it should be Gedo mazo, which would be extremly epic. But instead it's a FUCKING TREE ? Funny like Hiruzen cames from nowhere and says "my timing is bad". So Kishi remembered him? He was actually quiet destroyed by Onmyoudon, lol. And srsly, if the Rinnegan is the power of god -> this tentacel killer tree, WHAT THE HELL HAS IT FOR ABILITIES? I mean, futuristic weapons like lasers, some creepy animals, the ability to completly mindrape people? WTF?

Shit got just real. This is simply crazy. HOW WILL NARUTO BE ABLE TO DO SOMETHING AGAINST THIS FUCKING TREE. Even Tobirama's suiton jutsu could do nothing.

NOW ONLY ITACHI CAN SAVE THE DAY VIA TOTSUKA.


----------



## Mako (Sep 10, 2013)

What fruit? All because of fruit? wat


----------



## DeK3iDE (Sep 10, 2013)

Foster said:


> What fruit? All because of fruit? wat


to each his own, but i don't see how someone could take a look at that and not think "there is some wack shit going on here ".


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 11, 2013)

*caugh* *caugh*


----------



## Revolution (Sep 11, 2013)

[sp]

[/sp]

I LOVE the intensity of the look.

Was Sasuke feeling defeat?  Was he displeased Naruto survived that and was saved by the Hokages?  Was Naruto mad at Madara and Obito or mad at Sasuke?  What is Naruto going to say?  Will he take his frustration out on Sasuke? _(I'd actually like to see that)._


----------



## DeK3iDE (Sep 11, 2013)

as bad as i thought the whole Holy Tree story was, seeing Naruto get burned by Sasuke again and NF's outrage over Madara's agenda being shown to be a fairly reasonable one made the chapter worth reading anyway


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 11, 2013)

Chapter was best... when it ended ;3.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2013)

*Are we finally rid of the fodders?*

Are they all dead? Are we saved?


----------



## eurytus (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm sure those from Konoha are still alive, and Kishi will let Shikamaru have his spotlight


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 11, 2013)

Rios said:


> Are they all dead? Are we saved?



They will come back as edo tensei zombies or that satan tree's fodder zombies.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 11, 2013)

What stupid god is this tree btw? It has NO BRAIN. It's a fucking tree. It was confirmed the Juubi ( => Tree ) is just a brainless monster. So how this fucking tree created something? And why the fuck this tree has an EYE?  Before it was like "hmm for some reason the Juubi's body is made from wood" now it has an eye? And why the fuck does this god creat a fruit growing on himself, which it doesn't want some to eat from it? And when you eat it you are actually strong enough to defeat this God, gain the full power of it as Jin and even be able to completly rip it into 9 pieces?


----------



## Hullo (Sep 11, 2013)

Thoughts on current chapter:

1) Naruto Genesis Evangelion!
2) If the moon rotates around the Earth, and the Earth rotates on its own axis, then wouldn't the genjutsu only last like... a few hours of the day, and only in certain places?


----------



## Monna (Sep 11, 2013)

*Now, the burning question is*

Did the fruit taste any good?


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2013)

You'll eat dicks every day if that means you'll be the most powerful being on the planet.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 11, 2013)

Depending of the time of the month, it tasted like pineapple, wheatberry, and strawberry. Lemonade and light cola are in the somewhere.


----------



## Monna (Sep 11, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Depending of the time of the month, it tasted like pineapple, wheatberry, and strawberry. Lemonade and light cola are in the somewhere.


S-such dynamic flavor qualities 

Truly a delicacy worthy of Gods


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 11, 2013)

It tasted like sin which means it was delicious as fawk.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 11, 2013)

Tasted like retcon.

Just kidding, tasted like chicken. Like most things.


----------



## JPongo (Sep 11, 2013)

Question actually is, was it ripe or green?


----------



## Amanda (Sep 11, 2013)

First like the best thing you've ever eaten, or even though could exist... then there was a bad aftertaste and finally you got sick. Next thought: "another one, please!"


----------



## Hayn (Sep 11, 2013)

All Devil Fruits taste horrible. Fuck wrong manga.


----------



## Silent reaper (Sep 11, 2013)

It obviously tastes like....


----------



## Shakar (Sep 11, 2013)

Its taste must have been godly.

Like..pizza taste.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 11, 2013)

Shakar said:


> Its taste must have been godly.
> 
> Like..pizza taste.



Amazing Italian pizza though, not any of that horrible shit with pepperoni Americans eat.


----------



## Shakar (Sep 11, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Amazing Italian pizza though, not any of that horrible shit with pepperoni Americans eat.


The main problem of American pizza seems to be cheese to me, the other ingredients are fine. A true pizza must use mozzarella.

Pepperoni? That's funny, a _peperone_ in Italian is a pepper.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 11, 2013)

it tasted like


----------



## Okodi (Sep 11, 2013)

Rios said:


> You'll eat dicks every day if that means you'll be the most powerful being on the planet.


That is called being part of the  Tribe!!


----------



## Monna (Sep 11, 2013)

Okodi said:


> That is called being part of the  Tribe!!


You know what, fuck it. Just fuck it. I do not have a proper reaction image for this.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 11, 2013)

Okodi said:


> That is called being part of the  Tribe!!


----------



## Amanda (Sep 11, 2013)

Okodi said:


> That is called being part of the  Tribe!!



Systematized pedophilia? Women as a lower class? Forced, loveless marriages? Stealing children? 

Next some anthropologist comes and tells its their precious culture which needs to be preserved, no matter that being born into (or stolen by) that disgusting society wasn't a choice made by the people. 

*Amanda out*


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Does Kishi use troll logic?*

Some shit don't make sense?
It's like I'm reading this

And don't even get me started on the element thing and how lightning beats ground.


----------



## Monna (Sep 11, 2013)

I've read some stories where the author purposely trolls the readers. Naruto isn't one of them. Just because you don't like the plot direction doesn't make Kishimoto a troll. Maybe a bad writer in your opinion, but I seriously doubt Kishimoto is writing this stuff because he thinks it's funny.

[Edit] Also yeah, the lightning > earth thing was pretty stupid.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Sep 11, 2013)

klad said:


> And don't even get me started on the element thing and how lightning beats ground.



No please, do start.


----------



## Fic Kel (Sep 11, 2013)

Good chapter. Princesses, killer trees, magical fruit? Never would have predicted it. Continue surprising your readers, Kishimoto.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Sep 11, 2013)

So did Katsuyu survive the Bijuudamas? She wasn't linked to Naruto's chakra so I'm not sure if Minato could have teleported Katsuyu out of the barrier or not. Dat Katsuyu.


----------



## Danzio (Sep 11, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> and you would be wrong considering Kabuto told Madara that everything him and Oro knew concerning that tablet were nothing more than them guessing. It's not like they even knew for 60% certainty.



Well, duh. Since they didn't have the eyes necessary to read the tablet itself they had to trust their brilliant hypothesis, which turned out to be accurate. 


How is that not impressive?


----------



## Hullo (Sep 11, 2013)

So guys, did they eat the Chakra Chakra no mi?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 11, 2013)

It shouldn't have surprised you. Trollshimoto knows how to make u mad.


----------



## kaizokuluffy (Sep 11, 2013)

Minatos arm did not regen but Hiruzens body did and where the hell does mokuton fit into this


----------



## Moeka (Sep 12, 2013)

So..umm...how will the good guys win this?


----------



## Addy (Sep 12, 2013)

*i like how....*

the god tree instantly eats naruto's kyuubi chakra but not his normal chakra as with the fodders. naruto in base has more chakra than kyuubi 

or how minato says he is out of chakra........... but he has kyuubi chakra mode on


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 12, 2013)

naruto has plenty of chakra wihout kyuubi mode cuz his uzumaki.....

Minato... is a edo tensei so he was in a loop of drained chakra unable to do jutsu but his chakra would keep restoring itself 

Or kishi fucked up big time with minato


----------



## Ernie (Sep 12, 2013)

Minato was kinda lame this chapter (still a fan tho)... His son was in big problems yet he was just standing there...


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 12, 2013)

Kishi screwed minato to hype tobirama


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Sep 12, 2013)

Hiruzen saved Nardo before his base chakra was sucked. 

Minato being out of chakra is valid however. For when he said he was out of chakra, what he meant was, there was only enough left to keep up his badass mode. 

Sons come and go. KCMs are forever.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 12, 2013)

Addy said:


> the god tree instantly eats naruto's kyuubi chakra but not his normal chakra as with the fodders. naruto in base has more chakra than kyuubi



Or simply Naruto has so much chakra overall that even the Shinji itself,the final form of the Juubi,a God on Earth, will take some time to suck it all.
But I like your idea more



> or how minato says he is out of chakra........... but he has kyuubi chakra mode on


Maybe it's just an drawing error,something that will be easily corrected in the next volume.


----------



## Klue (Sep 12, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Kishi screwed minato to hype tobirama



Not a Minato fan, yet I do agree. There was absolutely no reason for him to take Hiraishin. -_-

Kishi is a recycling king.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Sep 12, 2013)

There was a hint about Tobirama having some form of Hiraishin when Minato mentioned the fact that he thought Kamui was more advanced than his own S/T Jutsu and Tobirama's. Not to mention, up until that point, Minato still copied/got inspired to make almost everything in his arsenal. We already knew that Kushina taught Minato his Fuinjutsu and Shiki Fujin was no different. Rasengan was made from Bijudama inspiration.

Prior to Hiraishin being revealed as Tobirama's technique, I thought that perhaps the seals for the FTG kunai were from the Uzumaki clan themselves and Minato may have used it for space/time ninjutsu. But this works too. Tobirama needed some love too, after Part I hyped Minato and Hiruzen big time and then since Madara was revived it's been all about Hashirama.


----------



## Cloudane (Sep 13, 2013)

So much exposition and plot thickening o.o

Interesting story, it's like various Final Fantasy Evil Nutjob Justifications mixed with the thing of Adam eating the forbidden apple all adding up to an unholy mess

It basically is going to boil down to Naruto being Jesus isn't it


----------



## takL (Sep 14, 2013)

maddy loves mankind too much.


----------



## takL (Sep 14, 2013)

some of the lines from tha raw
Hash: mm!! Whoa...what on earth be this stuff!!?
Maddy: Essentially chakra is this SinJu's thing (=chakra belongs to this, SinJu)!
Every chakra in here is...and the enormous chakra of yours too.
Hash: ......
...What?
Maddy: Man took chakra off SinJu... not the other way round...
...It's just trying to take it back...

Hash: What are you talking about!?
Maddy: The perpetual flow (=passage) of time gradually fogs up the origins of matters.
Do you know why shinobi came into existence? Hashirama
Hash:..!?
Maddy: in the dim and distant past when mankind was yet to have chakra or even a notion of it...
Even then they were fighting with each other.
Maddy: regardless of those struggles, SinJu (=god Tree) had always been worshipped as god's pillar by people.
Maddy: and one day SinJu bore its fruit, which was said to happen once in a millennium
Maddy: what meaning it(=the fruiting) had is unknown tho...
Tradition had it that you should never touch　the fruit...

Maddy: just then was this princess who was after the power of Shinju to win the battle
put her hand on the forbidden fruit and ate it
her name was Kaguya Ootsutsuki
Maddy: after that Kaguya ...attained the power of God
and settled the battle singlehandedly.
...that was the first human to possess chakra and...
Kaguya's baby was born already bearing chakra
Maddy: The Shinju that was robbed of its chakra however started to move and went on rampage to get the chakra back.
...That was 10b.
Maddy:: and who stopped it was the child of Kaguya. Namely Hagoromo Ootsutsuki...
he’s the originator of Shinobi, who preached the teachings of chakra and founded Nin-shu(nin religion)

Maddy: the man called Rikudoh sage.
Hash:...!
...how do you know.... those things...!?
Maddy: those are mentioned on Uchiha's tablet.
Maddy: human beings put their hands on forbidden fruit in order to stop fighting and ...
Are any explanations needed on what became of them afterwards?
Hash: ...
Maddy: Nope...nothing changed.
Maddy: on the contrary the battles became more dreadful.

Madara: when I learned that...all my hopes were gone...
There're no true dreams (=you can't have any dreams) for this world, I tell you Hashirama!
Once mankind got their hands on the fruit
They were cursed... and fated to hate each other more!
Madara: shinobi itself is an existence that represents/symbolizes the foolishness (of mankind), don't you agree!?
Maddy: : If so, they might as well....
Hash: is the power again relying on this Shin Ju... the grand illusion...
Hash: what you meant by “the dream further beyond”!?
Madara:......
Madara:......yeah

Madara: ...save a slight difference (than just relying on the power of this God tree)...
Hash:?
Maddy: when this bud of this SinJU(=God tree) bursts
Maddy: the eye inside of the flower will be reflected on the moon in the heavens and
Maddy: Mugentsukuyomi will be completed. And
Maddy: the one to accomplish that is.....me.

Tobirama: the 4th..can you fly to Naruto directly!?
Minato: im afraid that's not possible!
For the hiraisin earlier and by these vines I have my chakra squeezed out of me.right now I cant.......

Obito: Now...(everyone) stay still

Obito: Youve..... borne and endured enough already.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 15, 2013)

I stopped making sense of Naruto a long time ago. Nowadays I just lulz.


----------

